# Since Mud wouldn't step up......... Driveler #19



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

Crank It UP!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Dang you just beat me to it, was gonna be.. Since Keebs wouldnt step up........


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

ok, one of you mod types lock it down & I'll change it up when the time comes!


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

OH NO!  2 # 19's.  Lets see hoo goes to Keebs and hoo goes to Sterlo!


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)

holy crap I all sort of confused now


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> OH NO!  2 # 19's.  Lets see hoo goes to Keebs and hoo goes to Sterlo!



yeah, good idea


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah, good idea



I think Mr 243Savage fixed that!


----------



## 243Savage (May 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I think Mr 243Savage fixed that!



Wasn't me.  I suspect it was one of the highly efficient mods.


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Wasn't me.  I suspect it was one of the highly efficient mods.



10-Fur.  Well, I reckon it needed doin.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Wasn't me.  I suspect it was one of the highly efficient mods.


 but I said ya'll could lock mine down, that's a lot of work to get one of these things going & I wouldn't hurt Sterlo's feelings for nuttin in this world!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

STERLOooooooooo....

You want yours back up?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but I said ya'll could lock mine down, that's a lot of work to get one of these things going & I wouldn't hurt Sterlo's feelings for nuttin in this world!



He might of done it , he's good like that


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Well i saw one go and one take its place, now its time for me to hit the road. You ready Keebs? Peace out ya'll


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i saw one go and one take its place, now its time for me to hit the road. You ready Keebs? Peace out ya'll


yeah, gotta swing by the beer store today....... you drank the rest of my little ones when I weren't looking! 
Later Folks!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> He might of done it , he's good like that


 yeah he is!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> STERLOooooooooo....
> 
> You want yours back up?



The Mods chose to shove me out of the way. I can take it though. After all I am a grown man.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2012)

If all the forum clock threads are consolidated, does that count as a Drivel thread?


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2012)

Does anybody know what time it is ?........


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Evening idjits, man what a long day!


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> Evening idjits, man what a long day!



For posterity's sake


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> Evening idjits, man what a long day!





Hankus said:


> For posterity's sake





X2 !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2012)

a new driveler and no one has yet to pfffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2012)

Who dat say who dat when I say who dat???


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> The Mods chose to shove me out of the way. I can take it though. After all I am a grown man.


You get the next one!


rhbama3 said:


> If all the forum clock threads are consolidated, does that count as a Drivel thread?





Nick Saban said:


> Evening idjits, man what a long day!





gobbleinwoods said:


> a new driveler and no one has yet to pfffffffffffffffffft


 that's Quack's job!
ok, time to eat & crash................. Hankus, you made it home YET?!?!
Oh yeah, A.P.B. out for Sugar Plum...............


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Who dat say who dat when I say who dat???


CHIEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!! How you is????????


----------



## NOYDB (May 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> ....


hung up on something, there, NOYDB? Wanna spill it??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!! How you is????????




Doin just fine Ms Keebsylicious!!! 



NOYDB said:


> ....



I concur


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Who dat say who dat when I say who dat???


What's happening Jeff?!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> Evening idjits, man what a long day!



Evening, Le.............Nick?  


Speaking of Bama Football, Alabama running back Siran Stacy( 89-91)  is the guest speaker at the charity golf tournament dinner next weekend. Bubbette and i will be attending. 
 He was a one man wrecking crew against Tennessee in '89. We won like 47-24.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

Howdy y'all! Just a quick check in. Seems I've alarmed some of my fellow winderlikkers with my absence. It's been ridiculously busy here. We're working like mules trying to get a garden in. Our tractor help backed out at the last min, so we're doing it the hard way. I sure hope it's worth it. 

Been trying to study for this test comin' up. Can't quite get motivated, specially since I can't actually attend school until Jan due to my own stupidity. 

Babies are growin' and keepin me on the run. I need a break. 

Hopefully I'll be back fulltime in a week or two.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, A.P.B. out for Sugar Plum...............


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Home, beer drank an Sucker Punch is located (although a day late fer my III reference)




An now


.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Home, beer drank an Sucker Punch is located (although a day late fer my III reference)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'oh! Now I gotta go look for yer reference!


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Home, beer drank an Sucker Punch is located (although a day late fer my III reference)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buddy of mine just told me he picked up 3 tickets for III tomorrow night at Cains Ballroom in Tulsa.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> Buddy of mine just told me he picked up 3 tickets for III tomorrow night at Cains Ballroom in Tulsa.



does he need a date?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> does he need a date?


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hi


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2012)

I love that show Duck Dynasty! I haven't laughed that much in a while. It just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> does he need a date?


For you, I'm sure he could arrange a ticket That would be between you, him, your hubby and his girlfriend.

My only problem with him is that he roots for the Michigan Wolverines


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love that show Duck Dynasty! I haven't laughed that much in a while. It just keeps getting better and better!


I know, I'm giggling my fat butt off. I pulled the exact same thing Willy did with my daughters.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> For you, I'm sure he could arrange a ticket That would be between you, him, your hubby and his girlfriend.
> 
> My only problem with him is that he roots for the Michigan Wolverines



I don't know a thing about wolverines. Aren't they supposed to be nasty critters? 

I'm sure Rob won't mind...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I like the way your nanner dances. Wait...am I allowed to say that? Or am I breaking some sort of rule?


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

Nobody tell Mud.....I like to dip Cheez-its in mustard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I like the way your nanner dances. Wait...am I allowed to say that? Or am I breaking some sort of rule?










Sugar Plum said:


> Nobody tell Mud.....I like to dip Cheez-its in mustard.





I'll have to try that.  Eva dipped a nanner in mustard ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll have to try that.  Eva dipped a nanner in mustard ??



Uh....too many diff flavors. Not sure it would taste right....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh....too many diff flavors. Not sure it would taste right....






Gotcha!!







Is that the turkey your neighbor shot in your avatar?


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




D'oh! 

No. Not the turkey.... I did get a few of his feathers though. Found them on the ground last time I walked out back....


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 2, 2012)

Got to hit the sack. Emily has started waking up twice a night now....we went from 5am to 2:30 and 4. Not sure what the heck is going on...but add her schedule to Rex's and I'm HURTIN' for some sleep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got to hit the sack. Emily has started waking up twice a night now....we went from 5am to 2:30 and 4. Not sure what the heck is going on...but add her schedule to Rex's and I'm HURTIN' for some sleep.






Hope you get a good nights rest !!!


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got to hit the sack. Emily has started waking up twice a night now....we went from 5am to 2:30 and 4. Not sure what the heck is going on...but add her schedule to Rex's and I'm HURTIN' for some sleep.



Good night! I'm gonna watch The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia, again.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2012)

DANG that was a crazy game ... Braves win it 15 to 13 in the 11th.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

slip said:


> DANG that was a crazy game ... Braves win it 15 to 13 in the 11th.





Whoooooooot !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> What's happening Jeff?!



Heyyyyy kracker!!! Doin ok, I hope 



Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Just a quick check in. Seems I've alarmed some of my fellow winderlikkers with my absence. It's been ridiculously busy here. We're working like mules trying to get a garden in. Our tractor help backed out at the last min, so we're doing it the hard way. I sure hope it's worth it.
> 
> Been trying to study for this test comin' up. Can't quite get motivated, specially since I can't actually attend school until Jan due to my own stupidity.
> 
> ...



    



Hankus said:


> Home, beer drank an Sucker Punch is located (although a day late fer my III reference)
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hooked On Quack said:


>



     



rhbama3 said:


> I love that show Duck Dynasty! I haven't laughed that much in a while. It just keeps getting better and better!



I'm with ya on that.....



Sugar Plum said:


> Got to hit the sack. Emily has started waking up twice a night now....we went from 5am to 2:30 and 4. Not sure what the heck is going on...but add her schedule to Rex's and I'm HURTIN' for some sleep.



Me too...G'night folks!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2012)

Well I am going to wash the vehicle today to encourage the rain to come this way.   Do all you can

Thirsty this morning for some reason so here


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2012)

If you think AA stands for Alcohol is Awesome........you mite be gettin near the right crowd 



Mornin yallses


----------



## boneboy96 (May 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If you think AA stands for Alcohol is Awesome........you mite be gettin near the right crowd
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin yallses



Morning folks,,,been laying low this week...on vacation and so far it's been all work.      Getting ready to head down to T-Town to my daughters graduation at VSU this Saturday so I'll be off line for a few days.  Next week I'm also on vacation (read that as work) while I move my daughter back home and get her set up to start her new life as a teacher.  Education major in Early Childhood Developement...3.65 GPA for the 4 years and 3.87 GPA in ECD.     That little girl of mine didn't fall far from the tree.         Later peeps


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 3, 2012)

Oh lawd......Rex just pulled himself into a standing position, all by himself 

Mornin' y'all.


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd......Rex just pulled himself into a standing position, all by himself
> 
> Mornin' y'all.



Mornin,

How'd yall do in the picture contest?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2012)

Mornin idjits, only 235 days until christmas!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin,
> 
> How'd yall do in the picture contest?



Hey! We lost, but I'm so grateful for all the votes we had.  Got to post an update today.


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin idjits, only 235 days until christmas!




that was completely uncalled for.


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey! We lost, but I'm so grateful for all the votes we had.  Got to post an update today.



We'll get em next time!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> that was completely uncalled for.



Mods pm me and said that was my first and last warning for being a potty mouth


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mods pm me and said that was my first and last warning for being a potty mouth



I am looking forward to November, I am going to be a grandpa for the 1st time, and it will be DEER SEASON!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

Mornin ya'll, It Thirsty Thursday... Friday Eve... ya'll get the picture   






if ya'll see Keebs come thru, it wasnt me and ya'll havnt seen me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

Mornin folks!!! 

Felt good to get back to work. Everything went fine, no issues at all. 

I've got to return a rental van before noon, only to get it back on Saturday and do it again next week. Gotta pay the bills 

The grass is growin......


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love that show Duck Dynasty! I haven't laughed that much in a while. It just keeps getting better and better!



That's my hometown folks for ya


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> That's my hometown folks for ya



U related to Les Miles?


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> For posterity's sake



Stupid magic tricks


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> U related to Les Miles?



He taught me everything I know 

Why you wondering?


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> He taught me everything I know
> 
> Why you wondering?



You have very similar avatars.  I guess one of them fellers is Nick and one is Les.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You have very similar avatars.  I guess one of them fellers is Nick and one is Les.



You're a pretty smart fella


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2012)

When there's a code for firing an driving the compny truck you know yer doin somethin right


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning folks,,,been laying low this week...on vacation and so far it's been all work.      Getting ready to head down to T-Town to my daughters graduation at VSU this Saturday so I'll be off line for a few days.  Next week I'm also on vacation (read that as work) while I move my daughter back home and get her set up to start her new life as a teacher.  Education major in Early Childhood Developement...3.65 GPA for the 4 years and 3.87 GPA in ECD.     That little girl of mine didn't fall far from the tree.         Later peeps


 Congrats............... and don't forget, you can make a pit stop between there & there, yaknow!


Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd......Rex just pulled himself into a standing position, all by himself
> 
> Mornin' y'all.


 Ohlawd honey, the fun is just beginning!  Glad to see ya back, Sugar!


pstrahin said:


> Mornin,
> 
> How'd yall do in the picture contest?


Mernin'


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin idjits, only 235 days until christmas!


 Dang, that's alllll?????? I gotta get busy!


kracker said:


> Morning folks..


Mornin!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, It Thirsty Thursday... Friday Eve... ya'll get the picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are so busted.......... work week doesn't count, I'm up already!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!!!
> 
> Felt good to get back to work. Everything went fine, no issues at all.
> 
> ...


 Great to hear the "non issue" part!


Nick Saban said:


> That's my hometown folks for ya


 sure there ain't kinfolk you wanna tell us about??


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> Stupid magic tricks



They're full of magic tricks


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> When there's a code for firing an driving the compny truck you know yer doin somethin right


say what?


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> say what?



My delivery truck has special tricks to make it fire up, go, stop an park. You may not need all the tricks everytime, bu you will need them  Tellin the tire tech was way too involved


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> My delivery truck has special tricks to make it fire up, go, stop an park. You may not need all the tricks everytime, bu you will need them  Tellin the tire tech was way too involved


show & tell can be fun even after school, huh?


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

I reckon I had better stay on the good side of the mods and admin, them peoples know magic!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nobody tell Mud.....I like to dip Cheez-its in mustard.


 Dont worry, i wont tell your secrets,  mustard babe




Keebs said:


> Congrats............... and don't forget, you can make a pit stop between there & there, yaknow!
> 
> Ohlawd honey, the fun is just beginning!  Glad to see ya back, Sugar!
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... need to hit you up a hour earlier then


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> show & tell can be fun even after school, huh?



I don't think it was fun, but it was amusing to say the least


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sure there ain't kinfolk you wanna tell us about??



Not any that I'm claiming. 



Hankus said:


> They're full of magic tricks



I know they be lurking and laughing.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I reckon I had better stay on the good side of the mods and admin, them peoples know magic!


Good thinkin, our mods AND admin's know all kinds of neat stuff, well, neat for them, not so much for those on the receiving end.........


mudracing101 said:


> Dont worry, i wont tell your secrets,  mustard babe
> Hmmmm... need to hit you up a hour earlier then


 go for it.......... you're the early to bed person, right?


Hankus said:


> I don't think it was fun, but it was amusing to say the least


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Not any that I'm claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> I know they be lurking and laughing.


 dang, they done changed ya back!


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dang, they done changed ya back!



I didn't even notice 

Now I can go post over in the sports forum


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I reckon I had better stay on the good side of the mods and admin, them peoples know magic!



Just stand your ground, look them in the eye( figuratively) and don't show fear. They smell fear and its all over.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good thinkin, our mods AND admin's know all kinds of neat stuff, well, neat for them, not so much for those on the receiving end.........
> 
> go for it.......... you're the early to bed person, right?






rhbama3 said:


> Just stand your ground, look them in the eye( figuratively) and don't show fear. They smell fear and its all over.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just stand your ground, look them in the eye( figuratively) and don't show fear. They smell fear and its all over.



Winning!!!


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I didn't even notice
> 
> Now I can go post over in the sports forum



I've got one saved over there!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

Gotta run....BBL


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2012)

mmmmm salmon patys with english peas and mashed taters!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mmmmm salmon patys with english peas and mashed taters and MUSTARD!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta run....BBL



SEE ya Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mmmmm salmon patys with english peas and mashed taters!


 one perfect meal!


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

I need a nap


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 3, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> I need a nap



Nick Saban sleeps?  I thought all he did was win?


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am looking forward to November, I am going to be a grandpa for the 1st time, and it will be DEER SEASON!


Congrats Grandpa!

Bad news: deer season closes when Grandpa season opens


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> Congrats Grandpa!
> 
> Bad news: deer season closes when Grandpa season opens




Thanks Kracker.  

I always take the week of Thanksgiving and hit the woods hard.  Since my son and his wife live in Raleigh NC, my wife has informed me that I WILL be spending Thanksgiving in Raleigh.  Glad I have 3 weeks of vacation!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Thanks Kracker.
> 
> I always take the week of Thanksgiving and hit the woods hard.  Since my son and his wife live in Raleigh NC, my wife has informed me that I WILL be spending Thanksgiving in Raleigh.  Glad I have 3 weeks of vacation!



Congrats on the Grandpa thing, but 3 weeks Vac.  My Vac. time sucks


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Congrats on the Grandpa thing, but 3 weeks Vac.  My Vac. time sucks



I am lucky to have great benefits.  I can use 2 weeks when I like but I have to save 1 week for the week between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am looking forward to November, I am going to be a grandpa for the 1st time, and it will be DEER SEASON!


 Congrats!


pstrahin said:


> I am lucky to have great benefits.  I can use 2 weeks when I like but_* I have to save 1 week for the week between Christmas and New Years.*_


 That's my favorite time to be off, but the boss said I have to find another time to take off this year.......   So I'll be taking more long weekends instead!


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Congrats!
> 
> That's my favorite time to be off, but the boss said I have to find another time to take off this year.......   So I'll be taking more long weekends instead!



Thank you Keebs.

Would you like me to take care of your boss?


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Thank you Keebs.
> 
> Would you like me to take care of your boss?


 No, not at all, he's a keeper, plus he's gonna retire in a couple years, I can live wiff that!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

This thing cracks me up!!


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> This thing cracks me up!!



I know, I saw it last night. Now if we could just figure out which of our resident idjits that is getting caught!


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> I know, I saw it last night. Now if we could just figure out which of our resident idjits that is getting caught!



I'm thinking it's rhbama3


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyVsHNEBeBk&feature=player_detailpage





hdm03 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Thank you Keebs.
> 
> Would you like me to take care of your boss?



Pssst. come here. how much you charge?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

Lunch call!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm thinking it's rhbama3



Could be, except it's not raining and I don't see a busted Ameri-Step blind


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Pssst. come here. how much you charge?



Lunch!



mudracing101 said:


> Lunch call!!!!!!!!!



#2 and a Large Sweet Tea!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Pssst. come here. how much you charge?





mudracing101 said:


> Lunch call!!!!!!!!!


one more time, baked cheekun, yellar rice & steamed broccoli.......


kracker said:


> Could be, except it's not raining and I don't see a busted Ameri-Step blind


 bad kracker, don't be dissen on WobertWoo! like that!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> #2 and a Large Sweet Tea!





Keebs said:


> one more time, baked cheekun, yellar rice & steamed broccoli.......
> 
> bad kracker, don't be dissen on WobertWoo! like that!



idjits, lunch wuz hrs ago!


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> idjits, lunch wuz hrs ago!



You lookin at the forum clock?  you know it has been off for a long time.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

Ok folks, help a member out!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688276


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok folks, help a member out!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688276



I cannot even imagine what this poor man is going through.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I cannot even imagine what this poor man is going through.


 me neither...........


----------



## slip (May 3, 2012)

<magic trick>


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

slip said:


> <magic trick="">



</magic>


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

<testing, testing>


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

Hey Slip? <let's see if this works>


----------



## slip (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Slip? <let's see if this works>



Got it


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Slip? <let's see="" if="" this="" works="">


 nope!
</let's>


----------



## slip (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope!
> </let's>



<its been workin for me>


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

slip said:


> <its been="" workin="" for="" me="">


    
</its>


----------



## huntinstuff (May 3, 2012)

How's it going ya bunch of sexy woody's????


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> How's it going ya bunch of sexy woody's????


 well, well, well, look who's drug back in heah!  How ya been?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> How's it going ya bunch of sexy woody's????



Purt good, ya sexy thang you!!


----------



## huntinstuff (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, well, well, look who's drug back in heah!  How ya been?





Jeff C. said:


> Purt good, ya sexy thang you!!



Doing good! Figured i would drop in and lower the IQ of this place.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Doing good! Figured i would drop in and lower the IQ of this place.



You know us....that ain't particularly a bad thing


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

Killin off the rest of the red beans and cornbread!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Killin off the rest of the red beans and cornbread!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

fried chickun, fried fish, mashed taters, cheesey new taters, collard greens, steamed brocalli w/cheese, small piece of roast, celery, carrots. Small bowl of chili............................................ i need a nap


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

I was in the woods behind the house last night for less than 30 minutes and the chiggers et me up!


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I was in the woods behind the house last night for less than 30 minutes and the chiggers et me up!



You were in the woods nekkid?


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You were in the woods nekkid?



yeah, but it's not big deal, so I'm told!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> fried chickun, fried fish, mashed taters, cheesey new taters, collard greens, steamed brocalli w/cheese, small piece of roast, celery, carrots. Small bowl of chili............................................ i need a nap


 son, I swear, you get some age on you & you're gonna regret eating like that, if ya don't already!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I was in the woods behind the house last night for less than 30 minutes and the chiggers et me up!





hdm03 said:


> You were in the woods nekkid?





pstrahin said:


> yeah, but it's not big deal, so I'm told!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> son, I swear, you get some age on you & you're gonna regret eating like that, if ya don't already!



yeah, getting there , but i dont want to admit it


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> yeah, but it's not big deal, so I'm told!



Better be careful , youre new around here and you might run up on a man with a cheekun mask on . Trust me you dont want that to happen, specially nekkid


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Better be careful , youre new around here and you might run up on a man with a cheekun mask on . Trust me you dont want that to happen, specially nekkid



Thanks for the heads up.  I don't think me and cheekun mask would get along to well.


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

Seriously, I am going to have to try drinking vinegar or garlic water or bleach or gasoline or something before I go into the woods.  This itching is miserable.  My son was with me and I bet he has had a bad day at school.


----------



## slip (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Seriously, I am going to have to try drinking vinegar or garlic water or bleach or gasoline or something before I go into the woods.  This itching is miserable.  My son was with me and I bet he has had a bad day at school.



Try lighter fluid.


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Seriously, I am going to have to try drinking vinegar or garlic water or bleach or gasoline or something before I go into the woods.  This itching is miserable.  *My son was with me and I bet he has had a bad day at schoo*l.



Your son was with you????  What kind of sicko are you


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Your son was with you????  What kind of sicko are you


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Your son was with you????  What kind of sicko are you












m&m Blizzards are good


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2012)

Gettin ready for one more night at the big house then it's a three day weekend.


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2012)

Payment due at 4pm, made at 3:58pm. Dang I cut that close


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah, getting there , but i dont want to admit it


 quoted for future reference..........


slip said:


> Try lighter fluid.


 ............... goodlawdyoung'un, we don't need another one coming on here fussin about the burning!


mudracing101 said:


> m&m Blizzards are good


that resolve didn't last long, now did it?


Sterlo58 said:


> Gettin ready for one more night at the big house then it's a three day weekend.


 you're on the opposite schedule of my buddy!


Hankus said:


> Payment due at 4pm, made at 3:58pm. Dang I cut that close


I MEAN you cut it close!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

I'm thirsty


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm thirsty


 Load up, lets go then!


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm thirsty



me too........me two


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

Peace out ya'll, we gone.


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Peace out ya'll, we gone.



but it's only 4:56pm


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> but it's only 4:56pm



Or 3:47pm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)

Day 2 with VERY low water pressure at the Luv Shak.  

Well man can't make it til Monday.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> one more time, chicken baked cheekun, yellar rice & steamed broccoli.......







mudracing101 said:


> chicken fried chickun, fried fish, mashed taters, cheesey new taters, collard greens, steamed brocalli w/cheese, small piece of roast, celery, carrots. Small bowl of chili............................................ i need a nap



You too 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 2 with VERY low water pressure at the Luv Shak.
> 
> Well man can't make it til Monday.



Looks like it's time for some spit baths or skinny dippin' in the cement pond.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2012)

okay, i've had enough of this call week. 
Just got to survive till Monday and then its a whole week of turkey hunting. Can't wait to put out the new trailcams too!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

I wish it would rain....(lack of good drivel material)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2012)

I wish it would rain....(for lack of good drivel material)


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I wish it would rain....(for lack of good drivel material)



Hey....the grass needs cuttin too


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish it would rain....(lack of good drivel material)





gobbleinwoods said:


> I wish it would rain....(for lack of good drivel material)





Jeff C. said:


> Hey....the grass needs cuttin too




Just checked the weather forecast. Now that i'm on a turkey hunting vacation next week, the forecast has changed to a chance of t'storms EVERY day. Lawd, i can't catch a break.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish it would rain....(lack of good drivel material)





gobbleinwoods said:


> I wish it would rain....(for lack of good drivel material)





Jeff C. said:


> Hey....the grass needs cuttin too





rhbama3 said:


> Just checked the weather forecast. Now that i'm on a turkey hunting vacation next week, the forecast has changed to a chance of t'storms EVERY day. Lawd, i can't catch a break.



Thanks RH, _NOW_ we've got somethin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just checked the weather forecast. Now that i'm on a turkey hunting vacation next week, the forecast has changed to a chance of t'storms EVERY day. Lawd, i can't catch a break.



I knew I could count on you.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

Hey Kim, just spotted you 

What was that little light you had @ KeebsMudfest?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I knew I could count on you.



oh shuddup.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh shuddup.....



Don't make me fan the flames


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't make me fan the flames


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i've had enough of this call week.
> Just got to survive till Monday and then its a whole week of turkey hunting. Can't wait to put out the new trailcams too!



Perhaps you should start wearing more purple


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What's wrong with your well Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What's wrong with your well Quack?





We "think" there's either a major leak, or the pump is bad.  


Just enough water pressure to barely take a shower.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We "think" there's either a major leak, or the pump is bad.
> 
> 
> Just enough water pressure to barely take a shower.



Busted well casing perhaps? How deep is it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Busted well casing perhaps? How deep is it?





Could be, just replaced pump in '09???


160'.


Always have had enough water (filled up 25,000 gal pool on several occassions).


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We "think" there's either a major leak, or the pump is bad.
> 
> 
> Just enough water pressure to barely take a shower.





Quack, we had the same problem two weeks ago. It just kept gettin` worse. Turned out the filter was clogged up with sediment. Once I cleaned it out, it went back to workin` just fine. If you have an inline filter, shut the water off and clean it out and see if that helps.


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We "think" there's either a major leak, or the pump is bad.
> 
> 
> Just enough water pressure to barely take a shower.



I feel for y'all. When we got city water years back, I thought that was the greatest thing ever.

Got married and back to a well, never failed coldest, wettest day of the winter we'd have pump trouble.

Hope it's nothing real serious.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, we had the same problem two weeks ago. It just kept gettin` worse. Turned out the filter was clogged up with sediment. Once I cleaned it out, it went back to workin` just fine. If you have an inline filter, shut the water off and clean it out and see if that helps.





Thanks Nic, but no inline filter (that I know of), just a saltwater system???  I bypassed it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Nic, but no inline filter (that I know of), just a saltwater system???  I bypassed it.



I`m not familiar with the saltwater system. My filter is just past the tank, on the line that runs into the house. Our pressure had dropped down so low that you could only turn on one spigot at a time and even then it was a trickle. I could spit further than that.

Hope you get it fixed quick, and cheap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> I feel for y'all. When we got city water years back, I thought that was the greatest thing ever.
> 
> Got married and back to a well, never failed coldest, wettest day of the winter we'd have pump trouble.
> 
> Hope it's nothing real serious.



Thanks Kracker !!! 




Nicodemus said:


> I`m not familiar with the saltwater system. My filter is just past the tank, on the line that runs into the house. Our pressure had dropped down so low that you could only turn on one spigot at a time and even then it was a trickle. I could spit further than that.
> 
> Hope you get it fixed quick, and cheap!





Used to have one like that, but did away with it when I got the saltwater system.

We can BARELY take a shower with our existing pressure.  Gonna pull the pump Monday/Tuesday and check for leaks and to see if the pump is bad.


Thanks bro !!! 


Didja get my pic ???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Kracker !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`ll check next time I turn my phone on! You know me...


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Y'all be good. I am outta here soon.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'm painting my toenails crimson!!...........Roll Tide!!!



Nic!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2012)

Hey Les!
 I saw a show on the travel channel that was showing houseboats. #1 was a guy on Lake Lanier with a boat named "you don't want to know" or something like that. That sucker was massive!

Thats a fine choice of toenail polish by the way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nic!!!!


Hello Nick Saban!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Nick Saban!!



He finally cast aside the weiners on a stick and gallons of mustard.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nic!!!!





Weren`t me that time!!  

Must have been one of your other buddies!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> He finally cast aside the weiners on a stick and gallons of mustard.


Painting his toenails crimson is pretty hardcore if you ask me!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Les!
> I saw a show on the travel channel that was showing houseboats. #1 was a guy on Lake Lanier with a boat named "you don't want to know" or something like that. That sucker was massive!
> 
> Thats a fine choice of toenail polish by the way.



The Aqua-Benz is one of the largest on the lake. Loaded with young folks in their 20's partying.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The Aqua-Benz is one of the largest on the lake. Loaded with young folks in their 20's partying.



whoa......


I'm outta here, ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2012)

Does the term TGIF have a new meaning?

well while you ponder that have a cup of coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, we had the same problem two weeks ago. It just kept gettin` worse. Turned out the filter was clogged up with sediment. Once I cleaned it out, it went back to workin` just fine. If you have an inline filter, shut the water off and clean it out and see if that helps.



Nic, I did not have a pressure drop but my filter got clogged and was causing the pump to release pressure at the well and it blew out and ruined my control unit just last month,  so keep that filter cleaned out more often was the $$ lesson.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2012)

1 mo hour to go !!! 







Then back tonight.


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

Good mornin yous.  Got some good rain in Coweta, hope yall did too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 4, 2012)

Morning all. It's going to be another busy day, here. Then, Hayley and I are going out for a girls night!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2012)

(Fist pump) ITS FRIDAY.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)

Mornin folks!!! Very light drizzle here, looks like the bulk of a good shower passed just north of me according to the radar. Maybe another one will form and pass over....

How y'all doin this fine, overcast, Friday mornin?


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

Morning everybody!


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2012)

sup kracker....hows it going for you today?? doing any better?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody!





rydert said:


> sup kracker....hows it going for you today?? doing any better?



Mornin fellas....

X2 rydert.....???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2012)

Morning ya'll, suns out and dusty here. Thank goodness its Friday. I'll be in and out today so bear with me.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, suns out and dusty here. Thank goodness its Friday. I'll be in and out today so bear with me.



Mornin Mudro .....I'll be on the mower here soon, that should bring the rain. Washed a car yesterday, that didn't work


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

hi


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

moaning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi



Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi



Whats with the long face


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi



 Hi....



hdm03 said:


> moaning folks



Mernin dude


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Good mornin`...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`...



Mornin


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2012)

I got a kinda funny story for you guys this morning.........my son(15 yrs old) gets up every morning to feed up all our animals, chickens, ducks, dogs, etc.........this morning, he sticks the feed bucket down in the bag of feed and comes out with a possum....he hollered like something had him....yougin hollering, dog and possum fighting, growling.....wife screaming "get the gun"(city girl)......exciting morning to say the least


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> sup kracker....hows it going for you today?? doing any better?


Better, the worlds treating me pretty good, it's some of the lowlifes that inhabit it that are giving me problems.

How's things in your part of the world?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`...



Morning, Brother Nic!
 You able to get out of the house any this coming week? I'll be chasing giant guinea's around Stewart County. As you can tell, the closer i get to vacation, the cloudier its getting.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> I got a kinda funny story for you guys this morning.........my son(15 yrs old) gets up every morning to feed up all our animals, chickens, ducks, dogs, etc.........this morning, he sticks the feed bucket down in the bag of feed and comes out with a possum....he hollered like something had him....yougin hollering, dog and possum fighting, growling.....wife screaming "get the gun"(city girl)......exciting morning to say the least



I hate it when that happens.....
 It's even worse when its a feral cat in a bag of catfish feed. That little sucker was a blur of claws and teeth!


----------



## win280 (May 4, 2012)

Mornin, raining here east of Atlanta.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> I got a kinda funny story for you guys this morning.........my son(15 yrs old) gets up every morning to feed up all our animals, chickens, ducks, dogs, etc.........this morning, he sticks the feed bucket down in the bag of feed and comes out with a possum....he hollered like something had him....yougin hollering, dog and possum fighting, growling.....wife screaming "get the gun"(city girl)......exciting morning to say the least


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> I got a kinda funny story for you guys this morning.........my son(15 yrs old) gets up every morning to feed up all our animals, chickens, ducks, dogs, etc.........this morning, he sticks the feed bucket down in the bag of feed and comes out with a possum....he hollered like something had him....yougin hollering, dog and possum fighting, growling.....wife screaming "get the gun"(city girl)......exciting morning to say the least



That is funny.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> I got a kinda funny story for you guys this morning.........my son(15 yrs old) gets up every morning to feed up all our animals, chickens, ducks, dogs, etc.........this morning, he sticks the feed bucket down in the bag of feed and comes out with a possum....he hollered like something had him....yougin hollering, dog and possum fighting, growling.....wife screaming "get the gun"(city girl)......exciting morning to say the least



This just made my day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)

CYL!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Morning peeps! Great day to be working from home!


----------



## Hankus (May 4, 2012)

These lyrics keep playin in my little world today



"I was rollin by myself
Was down in Memphis Tennessee
An I was lookin for a guy
He had a mullet an no teeth
I was trippin on some acid a 
latino gave to me
I was smokin morphine
Til it knocked me off my feet..........


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

this *work* gig just ain't cuttin it today.......... it's Friday & I wanna go back to the country!
 Hey ya'll, sorry bout the rant, hit the door running still trying to learn all the co-workers stuff and do my own too......... yeah, I'm earning my pay!


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> this *work* gig just ain't cuttin it today.......... it's Friday & I wanna go back to the country!
> Hey ya'll, sorry bout the rant, hit the door running still trying to learn all the co-workers stuff and do my own too......... yeah, I'm earning my pay!



I understand how you feel.  My son is getting married at my house May 19th.  It is an outside wedding, the pasture needs mowin, the barn needs cleanin, my wife says my woodshed is a mess, the list goes on and on.  I need to go home, but, gotta earn some money to pay for the weddin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> this *work* gig just ain't cuttin it today.......... it's Friday & I wanna go back to the country!
> Hey ya'll, sorry bout the rant, hit the door running still trying to learn all the co-workers stuff and do my own too......... yeah, I'm earning my pay!



Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 put these on your desk and think about the country.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> I got a kinda funny story for you guys this morning.........my son(15 yrs old) gets up every morning to feed up all our animals, chickens, ducks, dogs, etc.........this morning, he sticks the feed bucket down in the bag of feed and comes out with a possum....he hollered like something had him....yougin hollering, dog and possum fighting, growling.....wife screaming "get the gun"(city girl)......exciting morning to say the least


 I needed that............


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I understand how you feel.  My son is getting married at my house May 19th.  It is an outside wedding, the pasture needs mowin, the barn needs cleanin, my wife says my woodshed is a mess, the list goes on and on.  I need to go home, but, gotta earn some money to pay for the weddin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> this *work* gig just ain't cuttin it today.......... it's Friday & I wanna go make my boss mad again!
> 
> Hey ya'll, sorry bout the rant, ate mustard on my biscuit this morning, hit the door with my head and broke it,  still trying to learn to mop correctly and do all my usual women duties like cooking and cleaning......... yeah, I'm an idjit!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2012)

SUP


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

word


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'm so loving my new title!!!  And just WAIT until you all see my crimson painted toe nails!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2012)

yo!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yo!


 yes?


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

LUNCH TIME!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



  



Hankus said:


> These lyrics keep playin in my little world today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 I told that idjit those lyrics were worth more than 5 bucks



Keebs said:


> this *work* gig just ain't cuttin it today.......... it's Friday & I wanna go back to the country!
> Hey ya'll, sorry bout the rant, hit the door running still trying to learn all the co-workers stuff and do my own too......... yeah, I'm earning my pay!



Try this: I don't work in the BIG CITY....and I can go home to the COUNTRY 



Les Miles said:


> LUNCH TIME!!!




 <--------PBJ, tater chips, chocolate milk


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Try this: I don't work in the BIG CITY....and I can go home to the COUNTRY


 And click the heels of my tennis shoes FOUR TIMES, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And click the heels of my tennis shoes FOUR TIMES, right?



I tried this just the other day. I wanted to be at the beach. It didn't work for me. 

 <----- cheese and peanut butter crackers. I spent all my money on Keebs flowers this morning.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I tried this just the other day. I wanted to be at the beach. It didn't work for me.
> 
> <----- cheese and peanut butter crackers. I spent all my money on Keebs flowers this morning.


 when you figure out the combination of getting us to the beach that way let me know, please!
 I sowwy........... here, this help?


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2012)

chinese chicken on a stick........think that really is chicken?.........(thought about keebs while I was eating it)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> when you figure out the combination of getting us to the beach that way let me know, please!
> I sowwy........... here, this help?

















 I was JUST in the cafe lookin at that. 
You spyin on me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)




----------



## rydert (May 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>




I don't get it............


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> chinese chicken on a stick........think that really is chicken?.........(thought about keebs while I was eating it)


Nope, it's kat............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was JUST in the cafe lookin at that.
> You spyin on me


 I know what you like, sista!


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



It don't work for me.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> I don't get it............


 He posted the wrong one, this one is *stuck*!

FYI - Mud? Who's yo Mama on this page!??!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He posted the wrong one, this one is *stuck*!
> 
> FYI - Mud? Who's yo Mama on this page!??!



No I didn't  

Next ????......Who's ya Daddy?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)

Couldn't get it to rain while I was out on the mower. Put Jag on it and the bottom fell out


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> _*No I didn't*_
> 
> Next ????......Who's ya Daddy?


Yes you did......... it won't go no where.....  


Jeff C. said:


> Couldn't get it to rain while I was out on the mower. Put Jag on it and the bottom fell out


Brang him down here again, I have TWO lawn mowers he can use!


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Couldn't get it to rain while I was out on the mower. Put Jag on it and the bottom fell out



i'm going to wash my truck.......maybe that will bring the rain.......if not......can I borrow Jag?....


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

We had some great rain last night in Coweta County.  I am sorry yall mised it, or it missed you.


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

I guess it'll be a Beastie Boys afternoon.

RIP Mark Yauch

http://todayentertainment.today.msn...-beastie-boys-dead-at-47?lite&ocid=ansmsnbc11


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

just had to call 911 to keep a lady from being beat up by her boyfriend in the park!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just had to call 911 to keep a lady from being beat up by her boyfriend in the park!!!!


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just had to call 911 to keep a lady from being beat up by her boyfriend in the park!!!!


Good deal!


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just had to call 911 to keep a lady from being beat up by her boyfriend in the park!!!!



I have had women really tick me off, but not to the point I would hit one.  That guy is a piece of......not very nice stuff!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just had to call 911 to keep a lady from being beat up by her boyfriend in the park!!!!



Oh Lawd. It aint even the SUPER moon yet. 
I bet them 911 peoples are gonna be busy this weekend.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> I guess it'll be a Beastie Boys afternoon.
> 
> RIP Mark Yauch
> 
> http://todayentertainment.today.msn...-beastie-boys-dead-at-47?lite&ocid=ansmsnbc11


Dang.


Keebs said:


> just had to call 911 to keep a lady from being beat up by her boyfriend in the park!!!!



Some people just need shot...


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>





kracker said:


> Good deal!





pstrahin said:


> I have had women really tick me off, but not to the point I would hit one.  That guy is a piece of......not very nice stuff!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd. It aint even the SUPER moon yet.
> I bet them 911 peoples are gonna be busy this weekend.


 Ya'll wouldn't believe the stuff I see & hear in a public park, right outside my office window........... but pstrahin, you're right, NO ONE "deserves" to be hit, male or female, it just isn't right............ I got her to come in the office after I called it in and I listened while the officer took her info....... started off it was her boyfrien, then it went to husband, but she never would answer any question with a *definite* answer.......


----------



## NOYDB (May 4, 2012)

The Possum is winning.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> The Possum is winning.


 don't tell me, you took those yellar pills agin, dinn'it you?!?!


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

I've got to drop the kids off at da pool


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I've got to drop the kids off at da pool


 you don't stay & supervise??????


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you don't stay & supervise??????


Well, he didn't say they were HIS kids.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2012)

Not only did it just rain really hard for like a half hour, i just got a call to do a interview here really soon.






Now i just hope i dont slip up, get tongue tied and sound stupid.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2012)

Whew , just got back . Been ridin around valdasty all day. Ate steak and taters , salad , and shrimp at Cheddars. Seen where they are building Gander mountain , Turtle bug was sitting on a bench patiently watching.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

K E E B S ???


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Not only did it just rain really hard for like a half hour, i just got a call to do a interview here really soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck!


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whew , just got back . Been ridin around valdasty all day. Ate steak and taters , salad , and shrimp at Cheddars. Seen where they are building Gander mountain , Turtle bug was sitting on a bench patiently watching.


Sounds like a rough life...you slow down every chance you get,OK


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sounds like a rough life...you slow down every chance you get,OK



Well now im parched and have to wait on 5


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> Well, he didn't say they were HIS kids.


 true, true........


slip said:


> Not only did it just rain really hard for like a half hour, i just got a call to do a interview here really soon.
> Now i just hope i dont slip up, get tongue tied and sound stupid.


 You Can DO IT!!  Just remember to breathe & listen to the questions................


mudracing101 said:


> Whew , just got back . Been ridin around valdasty all day. Ate steak and taters , salad , and shrimp at Cheddars. Seen where they are building Gander mountain , Turtle bug was sitting on a bench patiently watching.


You didn't stop & get a Tbughug!??!


Nicodemus said:


> K E E B S ???


 I DIDN"T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Howdy....


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy....


 Howyoudoin?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Howyoudoin?






Just my usual sweet tempered, good natured self. Just passin` through and wanted to holler at you.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 4, 2012)

Headed for a


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just my usual sweet tempered, good natured self. Just passin` through and wanted to holler at you.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Headed for a


I'll take   please ............


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

I'm back and I feel better........now if we can just make the next hour go by quickly


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm back and I feel better........now if we can just make the next hour go by quickly



How do the Obama's look on paper?


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How do the Obama's look on paper?



they be nasty


----------



## NOYDB (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't tell me, you took those yellar pills agin, dinn'it you?!?!



They're supposed to be yeller?

They seem to be a different color each time.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> They're supposed to be yeller?
> 
> They seem to be a different color each time.


 take your WIFE'S glasses off, put YOURS on & get the right bottle!


----------



## slip (May 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> Good luck!


Thanks


Keebs said:


> true, true........
> 
> You Can DO IT!!  Just remember to breathe & listen to the questions................
> 
> ...



 Yes ma'am ...


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well now im parched and have to wait on 5


You only have to wait til 5pm. I'm working on 5 months without a beer.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just had to call 911 to keep a lady from being beat up by her boyfriend in the park!!!!



Is Quack okay???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> You only have to wait til 5pm. I'm working on 5 months without a beer.


You have strong will power my friend.


Les Miles said:


> Is Quack okay???


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is Quack okay???


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is Quack okay???


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am ...


 seriously, good luck Moppett!



Les Miles said:


> Is Quack okay???





mudracing101 said:


>





kracker said:


>





pstrahin said:


>


 NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!! Here's the start of your new "list" you were wanting............. your welcome!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!! Here's the start of your new "list" you were wanting............. your welcome!





You want them "took care of"?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You want them "took care of"?


 I'm thinkin.............. don't rush me!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinkin.............. don't rush me!





You ain`t got to be so mean or harsh!! You sound like me!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 what's YOUR thoughts on the matter?!?! HHhhhmmmm?????


Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t got to be so mean or harsh!! You sound like me!!


 sorry, that bit of you that rubbed off on me last Saturday just took off & went wiff it!


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

Quack is probably asleep getting ready for tonight and can't even defend himself.  We should be ashamed.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> seriously, good luck Moppett!



Thank ya.

I gotta go get my hair trimmed up (aint cut it short ... yet) and a "polo" shirt or somethin .... the only thing i own with a collar right now is camo.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Quack is probably asleep getting ready for tonight and can't even defend himself.  We should be ashamed.



Getting ready for tonight????  Good god almighty; what is The Quack doing tonight?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Thank ya.
> 
> I gotta go get my hair trimmed up (aint cut it short ... yet) and a "polo" shirt or somethin .... the only thing i own with a collar right now is camo.


 You'll do fine, I just know it!  and I think camo is sexy!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what's YOUR thoughts on the matter?!?! HHhhhmmmm?????
> 
> sorry, that bit of you that rubbed off on me last Saturday just took off & went wiff it!





In that case, git mean with it!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 4, 2012)

Oh lawd....I love that my husband knows me so well. We were talking about something a few minutes ago and he made me laugh cause he knew exactly where I was going with my conversation.


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Getting ready for tonight????  Good god almighty; what is The Quack doing tonight?



Don't he work nights at the mine?


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

Slip have a job interview?


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Don't he work nights at the *mine*?



Is that what these kids are calling it these days???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2012)

Keebs lets go, The weekend will make it all better. See ya'll


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> In that case, git mean with it!!


I may need to add a couple more, can we leave that option open for now?


Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....I love that my husband knows me so well. We were talking about something a few minutes ago and he made me laugh cause he knew exactly where I was going with my conversation.


really?


pstrahin said:


> Don't he work nights at the mine?


yep............ he mushes buttons in the control room...........


pstrahin said:


> Slip have a job interview?


 Do you bother reading back???????


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....I love that my husband knows me so well. We were talking about something a few minutes ago and he made me laugh cause he knew exactly where I was going with my conversation.



Been married to the same hawt gal for near bouts 27 years.  She can start a thought and I can finish it and vice versa.  Don't know what I'd do without her.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go, The weekend will make it all better. See ya'll


 I'm with ya!!!!!!
Bye ya'll!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

Well I hope Mr Slip nails it!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> really?



Yep.  I was telling him about a movie I want to see.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (May 4, 2012)

Got to go get ready for our mother/daughter night. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## slip (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You'll do fine, I just know it!  and I think camo is sexy!





pstrahin said:


> Slip have a job interview?


Yesir


pstrahin said:


> Well I hope Mr Slip nails it!!



Thank ya


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Yesir
> 
> 
> Thank ya



Good luck Slip. Stay calm, relax, and just be yourself.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Yesir
> 
> 
> Thank ya



GOOD LUCK SLIP!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Hey Les?


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> GOOD LUCK SLIP!!!



Hey stranger. Long time no-see. You still got my Karo?


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Les?



Yes sir?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yes sir?





We ride you like a stolen mule, and aggravate you because we`re mean, and you`re a good subject, but your efforts to bump those threads and make up  threads to keep that missin` young lady in the notice of those who read these threads, is commendable, and we appreciate it and I know the parents do too. 

Here`s to you, Randy. Thank you.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Good luck Slip. Stay calm, relax, and just be yourself.





SnowHunter said:


> GOOD LUCK SLIP!!!


Thanks yall.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

And good luck to you, Cody!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We ride you like a stolen mule, and aggravate you because we`re mean, and you`re a good subject, but your efforts to bump those threads and make up  threads to keep that missin` young lady in the notice of those who read these threads, is commendable, and we appreciate it and I know the parents do too.
> 
> Here`s to you, Randy. Thank you.



Thanks Nic! 

I don't have any daughters but I have three boys, and I can't imagine any one of my boys missing let alone a daughter (If I had one). 

Just doing my small part to try and help find her.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey stranger. Long time no-see. You still got my Karo?



Do I know you?  


Hi Yall


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2012)

Elk burgers on the grill  believe I will have ketchup on them.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Yesir
> 
> 
> Thank ya



Good Luck slipster!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> We ride you like a stolen mule, and aggravate you because we`re mean, and you`re a good subject, but your efforts to bump those threads and make up  threads to keep that missin` young lady in the notice of those who read these threads, is commendable, and we appreciate it and I know the parents do too.
> 
> Here`s to you, Randy. Thank you.



X2 



Les Miles said:


> Thanks Nic!
> 
> I don't have any daughters but I have three boys, and I can't imagine any one of my boys missing let alone a daughter (If I had one).
> 
> Just doing my small part to try and help find her.



I'd be goin plum crazy!!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Elk burgers on the grill  believe I will have ketchup on them.




```
[HTML]
```
[/HTML]

Elk is good stuff!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2012)

Evening, people!
Been a long day at da Big House, but hopefully we're done. Just got to get thru with Monday's schedule and then its 6 days of chasing turkeys!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2012)

11 1/2 mo hours to go !!!


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 1/2 mo hours to go !!!


That ain't no step for a highstepper like you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> That ain't no step for a highstepper like you





A old timer once told me "12 hrs ain't but half a day, anybody can work half a day!!!"


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Do I know you?
> 
> 
> Hi Yall



You should! Because I still got the latex suit, handcuffs, and the pictures that we took.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You should! Because I still got the latex suit, handcuffs, and the pictures that we took.






Ya'll be KAAAAAAANKYYYYYY  !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2012)

Maaaaaaan, this pasketti and garlic cheese toast is killing meeeeee!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

Cold beer is a gift from god


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaan, this pasketti and garlic cheese toast is killing meeeeee!!!


Man, my Chrons just kicked into over drive just reading that!

I had an interesting conversation this evening involving a carney ride ticket-taker disguised as one of these guys selling leftover meats from a resturant that didn't take all the order, a Browning Hi-Power and myself.

Everybody left upright and no blood was spilled so I guess it could of been worse.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> Man, my Chrons just kicked into over drive just reading that!
> 
> I had an interesting conversation this evening involving a carney ride ticket-taker disguised as one of these guys selling leftover meats from a resturant that didn't take all the order, a Browning Hi-Power and myself.
> 
> Everybody left upright and no blood was spilled so I guess it could of been worse.



So how much round steak did he stick you for???


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

None, I told him about a guy from near Atlanta that loved corndogs and mustard and he left here at a gead run mumbling something abolut grass!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 4, 2012)

Just got back from my night out with Hayley. We went to see "The King and I" two of her friends were in it and they were GREAT! So much fun. I never laughed this much when watching the movie. 

But, good gawd....NEVER eat Mexi-Cali Grits before you have to sit in a crowded room for an hour. I used the intermission to run and get some tums from the car. The little old lady next to me kept lookin' at me every time my stomach gurgled....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Cold beer is a gift from god




Plan on having a few the next couple of days !!! 





kracker said:


> Man, my Chrons just kicked into over drive just reading that!
> 
> I had an interesting conversation this evening involving a carney ride ticket-taker disguised as one of these guys selling leftover meats from a resturant that didn't take all the order, a Browning Hi-Power and myself.
> 
> Everybody left upright and no blood was spilled so I guess it could of been worse.





Wow !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just got back from my night out with Hayley. We went to see "The King and I" two of her friends were in it and they were GREAT! So much fun. I never laughed this much when watching the movie.
> 
> But, good gawd....NEVER eat Mexi-Cali Grits before you have to sit in a crowded room for an hour. I used the intermission to run and get some tums from the car. The little old lady next to me kept lookin' at me every time my stomach gurgled....






Admit it, you pooted on the ole blue hair !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Admit it, you pooted on the ole blue hair !!!



I didn't mean to! I was laughing too hard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't mean to! I was laughing too hard


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 4, 2012)

Gotta crash...be back tomorrow!


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Admit it, you pooted on the ole blue hair !!!


You know she did, she's got a guilty conscience or she wouldn't have mentioned it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> You know she did, she's got a guilty conscience or she wouldn't have mentioned it!





We might have to change her name to Sugar Poot !!!


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We might have to change her name to Sugar Poot !!!


I started to say " where is a mod when you really need one" and then remembered what happened to that lippy cajun!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2012)

Wow, the moon is some more kinda BRIGHT !!!


----------



## NOYDB (May 5, 2012)

Super Moon!

It'd be a lot brighter but the EPA made them switch it over to CFL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, the moon is some more kinda BRIGHT !!!





NOYDB said:


> Super Moon!
> 
> It'd be a lot brighter but the EPA made them switch it over to CFL.





Seriously, just came back from one of our pumping stations and dang near 'bout need sunglasses to look at it . . .








Okay, mebbe not quite that bright .


----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2012)

I go to work an my truck goes fishin. This picher is all wrong


----------



## NOYDB (May 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously, just came back from one of our pumping stations and dang near 'bout need sunglasses to look at it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you look just to the west of the moon, the two closest lights are Saturn and Sirrus.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2012)

Moaning all who need an aspirin


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> I started to say " where is a mod when you really need one" and then remembered what happened to that lippy cajun!!



Who you callin' lippy???


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Moaning all who need an aspirin



Moaning Gobble! 

It's a great day to go fishing! Who all's coming with da captain?


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2012)

Saw the title of this thread and thought it might have been Sugar Plum  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=687597


----------



## kracker (May 5, 2012)

Morning folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2012)

Morning People of the internet!
 Just baby sitting a beeper all weekend and hoping it don't go off!


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2012)

Headed out to go fishing. Y'all be good.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning People of the internet!
> Just baby sitting a beeper all weekend and hoping it don't go off!



Unfortunately I got called in tonight. Between Cinco De Mayo celebrations and the Southern National drag races being held nearby this weekend, they are expecting a big night at the big house.  So much for a three day weekend. Bring on the staggering drunks.


----------



## kracker (May 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Headed out to go fishing. Y'all be good.



We expect a full report later.


----------



## kracker (May 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning People of the internet!
> Just baby sitting a beeper all weekend and hoping it don't go off!


Morning Bama, maybe this super full moon won't make your beeper go crazy.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Unfortunately I got called in tonight. Between Cinco De Mayo celebrations and the Southern National drag races being held nearby this weekend, they are expecting a big night at the big house.  So much for a three day weekend. Bring on the staggering drunks.



It's funny how many people think Cinco de Mayo is an official holiday, instead of one made up by the Corona Beer company. 
 Gonna get all my turkey stuff ready for next week. Sure hope they still gobble!


----------



## kracker (May 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Unfortunately I got called in tonight. Between Cinco De Mayo celebrations and the Southern National drag races being held nearby this weekend, they are expecting a big night at the big house.  So much for a three day weekend. Bring on the staggering drunks.


Sounds like you'll have an eventful weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2012)

Went fishin this mornin.....same results as last time, NUTTIN!!!  

I'm about to give up on this little lake, threw just about everything in the tacklebox. Had one short strike on top-water early this morn. 

Enjoyed being out there, but geez.....

Shoulda went wiff Les


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2012)

The reaffirmation that I'm undesireable, unwanted an generally useless coupled with the fact that I'm old an washed up equates to jus another reminder that I am me.


On a side note it sucks when the alcohol won't work. If you don't know what I mean jus keep livin an drinkin......you will


----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The reaffirmation that I'm undesireable, unwanted an generally useless coupled with the fact that I'm old an washed up equates to jus another reminder that I am me.
> 
> 
> On a side note it sucks when the alcohol won't work. If you don't know what I mean jus keep livin an drinkin......you will



you okay, Cuz?


----------



## kracker (May 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The reaffirmation that I'm undesireable, unwanted an generally useless coupled with the fact that I'm old an washed up equates to jus another reminder that I am me.
> 
> 
> On a side note it sucks when the alcohol won't work. If you don't know what I mean jus keep livin an drinkin......you will



" It's still the cheapest high there is, that old Thunderbird wine " Mr. BJS


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Saw the title of this thread and thought it might have been Sugar Plum  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=687597



 idgit


----------



## slip (May 5, 2012)

Pastornicky mighta just ruined a persons night in the stands with a foul ball. It hit somebody so hard it popped up to the 2nd level and they cleared the field of players incase EMS needed to get the person out faster that way.

Crazy.


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you okay, Cuz?



All things considered I'm doin fair I rekon. Course if I start considerin all things I might be better or worse than I thought 



kracker said:


> " It's still the cheapest high there is, that old Thunderbird wine " Mr. BJS



Eleven Hundred Springs "Thunderbird Will do Just Fine"  On a side note I don't recall ever seein a bottle/box/whatever anywhere. Do they even still make it


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 6, 2012)

Just found a GIANT King Snake in the yard!   I thought it was odd that we hadn't had any other snake sightings yet. That dude has a lifetime pass from me!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> All things considered I'm doin fair I rekon. Course if I start considerin all things I might be better or worse than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven Hundred Springs "Thunderbird Will do Just Fine"  On a side note I don't recall ever seein a bottle/box/whatever anywhere. Do they even still make it


Ever think about joining  e-harmony, match.com or Craigslist? Somewhere about there is a woman just dying to meet a chicken wrangler that looks like a younger zz top brother. 


Sugar Plum said:


> Just found a GIANT King Snake in the yard!   I thought it was odd that we hadn't had any other snake sightings yet. That dude has a lifetime pass from me!


As well he should! 


I got 22 hours of call left, one surgery to do in the morning and then its a whole week of turkey hunting!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ever think about joining  e-harmony, match.com or Craigslist? Somewhere about there is a woman just dying to meet a chicken wrangler that looks like a younger zz top brother.
> 
> As well he should!
> 
> ...



Hope you have a successful week! I don't know if I'm going to go any more. I have a massive test to take on Tuesday. Hoping I'll get a package in the mail from the guy I ordered a call from. It's a gift for my hunny. I'd like for him to be able to use it before season ends.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hope you have a successful week! I don't know if I'm going to go any more. I have a massive test to take on Tuesday. Hoping I'll get a package in the mail from the guy I ordered a call from. It's a gift for my hunny. I'd like for him to be able to use it before season ends.



Season ends Tuesday the 15th. Hope you get at least one day you can sneak out. It's always tough toward the end because they don't gobble as  much. However, Gobblers do tend to walk around a lot more now that most hens are on the nest. It's a good time to find foodplots, lanes, intersections, etc where you see tracks and strut marks and just bushwhack 'em.


----------



## kracker (May 6, 2012)

hankus said:


> all things considered i'm doin fair i rekon. Course if i start considerin all things i might be better or worse than i thought
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven hundred springs "thunderbird will do just fine"  On a side note i don't recall ever seein a bottle/box/whatever anywhere. Do they even still make it


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ever think about joining  e-harmony, match.com or Craigslist? Somewhere about there is a woman just dying to meet a chicken wrangler that looks like a younger zz top brother.
> 
> As well he should!
> 
> ...



Hoss if wimmens was my only troubles I'd be squattin in high cotton  Course I rekon its always gonna be somethin


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> View attachment 665379



Add a lil mad dog or Wild I an you could stay hungover for weeks


----------



## kracker (May 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Add a lil mad dog or Wild I an you could stay hungover for weeks



My swollen and scarred liver turned into black goo when that picture popped up on my screen


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

Hey Pookie!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6904247&postcount=12


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> We expect a full report later.







Jeff C. said:


> Went fishin this mornin.....same results as last time, NUTTIN!!!
> 
> I'm about to give up on this little lake, threw just about everything in the tacklebox. Had one short strike on top-water early this morn.
> 
> ...



You would have had to bring yo defibrillator if you had went with me last night. The full moon causes strange things to happen.  



Sugar Plum said:


> idgit



Ruff ruff


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Pookie!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6904247&postcount=12



No Ford's in the Casa de Bubba driveway. Think i've seen that guy though. 
Oh yeah...... idjit.


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No Ford's in the Casa de Bubba driveway. Think i've seen that guy though.
> Oh yeah...... idjit.



We know it was you!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 6, 2012)

Well I made it back from Title Town unscathed for the most part!      Now to unpack my truck!


----------



## kracker (May 6, 2012)

Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2012)

Congrats to your daughter Bob!!.........I know you are one proud Papa right now!!


----------



## slip (May 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I made it back from Title Town unscathed for the most part!      Now to unpack my truck!



Congrats, Bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2012)

Good looking family Bob !!!  Congrats to your daughter !! 








The wife is gonna be MAAAAAAAAAAD when she gets home, I didn't go to her Nana's Bday party . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I made it back from Title Town unscathed for the most part!      Now to unpack my truck!



Congrats!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You would have had to bring yo defibrillator if you had went with me last night. The full moon causes strange things to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruff ruff



 That's the whole point isn't it???  



boneboy96 said:


> Well I made it back from Title Town unscathed for the most part!      Now to unpack my truck!



Congratulations to your daughter Bob!!!  You and Mom also......  

See y'all in a few days!!! Headin to NC and Virginia


----------



## boneboy96 (May 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> Congrats to your daughter!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congrats to your daughter Bob!!.........I know you are one proud Papa right now!!





slip said:


> Congrats!





rhbama3 said:


> Congrats, Bro!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Good looking family Bob !!!  Congrats to your daughter !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congrats!



Thanks everyone.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the whole point isn't it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a safe one Jeffro!    We'll have to get together when ur back...I'm off all this week too!


----------



## kracker (May 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good looking family Bob !!!  Congrats to your daughter !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she's like mine, if she wasn't mad about that, it'd just be something else.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> If she's like mine, if she wasn't mad about that, it'd just be something else.






I'll show her, I'm gonna get drunk 'fore she gets home . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll show her, I'm gonna get drunk 'fore she gets home . . .



Maybe that'll work THIS time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good looking family Bob !!!  Congrats to your daughter !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What else is new




Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll show her, I'm gonna get drunk 'fore she gets home . . .



What else is new


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

Anybody hungry? 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688713


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Anybody hungry?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688713



Yep, but i'm doing the skrimp/crab alfredo thing tonight. 

Watching "We are Marshall" for the first time. This is a really good movie!


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2012)

Congrats Bob


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, but i'm doing the skrimp/crab alfredo thing tonight.
> 
> Watching "We are Marshall" for the first time. This is a really good movie!



I like that movie. Good stuff! 

Lawd I am stuffed after smoking and eating all that food.


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2012)

Morning folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2012)

morning kracker  

coffee anyone?


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2012)

Morning gobblin


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2012)

Mornin. No coffee fer me, jus a glass of tea.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 7, 2012)

GOOD MORNING to you, Kracker, Gobblin, and Hankus.

Pass a couple of cups of coffee over my way so that I can get my eyes to stay open this morning.  Heck, I slept an extra hour this morning but it doesn't seem to be helping yet.

I tried to do some catching up on reading in several forums here last night and I did see some interesting things that had occurred over the past week or so while I was gone.

(1)  And very important.  Congratulations to you Boneboy for sharing the photos of your beautiful daughter.  You obviously have a great family from the looks of the photos.  And a big congratulations to your daughter for such an excellent achievement in her college graduation with honors.  Your entire family should be very proud.

(2)  If any of you have the time, please check out my thread from last night regarding my encounter with a very large black coyote recently.  It includes "before and after photos" of this over-sized killing machine.

Now my normal workday is awaiting, so I hope that all of you will have a safe and productive day today.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Morning my fellow drivelers & associated idjits (Kendall, Quack, Otis) 

Looks like Nic has been thinning out the herd again over in the WF  
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688007


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

"SHE" is back & has an *attitude* ya'll pray I don't go postal on her today, I just ain't up to it!


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING to you, Kracker, Gobblin, and Hankus.
> 
> Pass a couple of cups of coffee over my way so that I can get my eyes to stay open this morning.  Heck, I slept an extra hour this morning but it doesn't seem to be helping yet.
> 
> ...


 link? directions? name of thread?!?!?


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> "SHE" is back & has an *attitude* ya'll pray I don't go postal on her today, I just ain't up to it!


----------



## NOYDB (May 7, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688757

Eagle Eye's Thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Good Mustard Monday


----------



## pstrahin (May 7, 2012)

Why does it take so long for Fridays to get here and Mondays come in the blink of an eye.

Thanks for the Mustard, Mud, might have to have some hotdogs for lunch.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688757
> 
> Eagle Eye's Thread.


 Thank you kind sir............... 


mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 665533
> 
> Good Mustard Monday


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2012)

Cloudy, now waitfor rainy


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Sho is quiet around here this moaning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2012)

Haaay!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thank you kind sir...............


 mornin



Hankus said:


> Cloudy, now waitfor rainy


waiting on rain myself



Les Miles said:


> Sho is quiet around here this moaning.


How was the fishing this weekend


blood on the ground said:


> Haaay!!!



Bale


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin
> 
> waiting on rain myself
> 
> ...



IDJIT


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Cloudy, now waitfor rainy


here too.........


Les Miles said:


> Sho is quiet around here this moaning.





blood on the ground said:


> Haaay!!!


Hey, hey, hey!


mudracing101 said:


> mornin


 didja get the texting right Sunday?


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sho is quiet around here this moaning.


waiting on the magic show to begin..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> here too.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> here too.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad it wasnt , well you know


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad it wasnt , well you know


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2012)

Leftover chicken an tater logs with cookies


----------



## pstrahin (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> "SHE" is back & has an *attitude* ya'll pray I don't go postal on her today, I just ain't up to it!



Hoping that you don't have to go postal.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Leftover chicken an tater logs with cookies


they make tater logs with cookies now?!?!


pstrahin said:


> Hoping that you don't have to go postal.


 thanks, she got a bit better when I started asking questions and didn't "pay attention to the 'tude" she was wanting to give me!
 oh yeah, left over grilled pork chop that was marinatedin Mojo and black beans & rice........ nom, nom, nom..........


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> "SHE" is back & has an *attitude* ya'll pray I don't go postal on her today, I just ain't up to it!


If it was me I wouldn't put up wif no lip!


----------



## slip (May 7, 2012)

Went and did the interview, i think it went pretty good. I answerd all of the questions to the best of my ability and didnt get tongue tied or do anything stupid. The man shook my hand and told me to have a good day at the end and i thought it was over, so i got up to walk away and a lady told me to hold on i have another interview, so i went and did that, i thought it was a little odd since i only applied for the one position, but i think its a good sign. I dont think they would waste time with a 2nd interview, and paper work submitting to a drug test/no "historys"/code of conduct etc etc if they were not at least considering me for the job.


Oh well, they'll take it up with HR and ill get a call if i got the job.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> If it was me I wouldn't put up wif no lip!


 sorry, I'm a wuss and plus she's a good bit older than me, it ain't worth jail time or hurting her feelings........ just 18 more days until she retires! (plus I'm planning a surprise retirement party for her, she said she didn't want one but "oh well" she's getting one!)


slip said:


> Went and did the interview, i think it went pretty good. I answerd all of the questions to the best of my ability and didnt get tongue tied or do anything stupid. The man shook my hand and told me to have a good day at the end and i thought it was over, so i got up to walk away and a lady told me to hold on i have another interview, so i went and did that, i thought it was a little odd since i only applied for the one position, but i think its a good sign. I dont think they would waste time with a 2nd interview, and paper work submitting to a drug test/no "historys"/code of conduct etc etc if they were not at least considering me for the job.
> 
> 
> Oh well, they'll take it up with HR and ill get a call if i got the job.


Lot's & Lot's of 's for ya, Moppett!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

RAIN!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> RAIN!!!!!!



You're welcome. 

Camo is on and about to load the truck. As you can see, the storms are popping up everywhere and fronts are lining up. I'm gonna get wet this week. Don't care, i'm off till next Monday and plan to turkey hunt every day. 

Ya'll stay dry and remember i don't do this for just anyone.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Camo is on and about to load the truck. As you can see, the storms are popping up everywhere and fronts are lining up. I'm gonna get wet this week. Don't care, i'm off till next Monday and plan to turkey hunt every day.
> 
> Ya'll stay dry and remember i don't do this for just anyone.


 good luck Bama!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

FYI,  you can get a Dui on private propery, whether it be your 4-wheeler or lawn mower.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> FYI,  you can get a Dui on private propery, whether it be your 4-wheeler or lawn mower.



No you didint...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> FYI,  you can get a Dui on private propery, whether it be your 4-wheeler or lawn mower.



  So let's hear the story.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Camo is on and about to load the truck. As you can see, the storms are popping up everywhere and fronts are lining up. I'm gonna get wet this week. Don't care, i'm off till next Monday and plan to turkey hunt every day.
> 
> Ya'll stay dry and remember i don't do this for just anyone.



I'll be with you in spirit. Gunna have to wait till the bitter end to go again.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> FYI,  you can get a Dui on private propery, whether it be your 4-wheeler or lawn mower.


 For REAL?!?! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No you didint...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 here, have a coke , I got more   


Sterlo58 said:


> So let's hear the story.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> For REAL?!?!
> 
> here, have a coke , I got more



Thanks for the coke Keebs. This oughta be good.

Mud, Did that super moon have something to do with this


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

I did not get one, but was warned just because you are on private property it dont mean squat. I was like ,.... really.   So even if you are not drunk he can give you one if he wants.  Who would a  knew.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for the coke Keebs. This oughta be good.
> 
> Mud, Did that _*super moon*_ have something to do with this





mudracing101 said:


> I did not get one, but was warned just because you are on private property it dont mean squat. I was like ,.... really.   So even if you are not drunk he can give you one if he wants.  Who would a  knew.


 really? you really said "Really"?!?!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But seriously, I did not know they could give you a DUI on your OWN property like that............... hold on, lemme find Pbradley & get his take on this, he'll know!







OH PHILLLLIIIIIPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Went and did the interview, i think it went pretty good. I answerd all of the questions to the best of my ability and didnt get tongue tied or do anything stupid. The man shook my hand and told me to have a good day at the end and i thought it was over, so i got up to walk away and a lady told me to hold on i have another interview, so i went and did that, i thought it was a little odd since i only applied for the one position, but i think its a good sign. I dont think they would waste time with a 2nd interview, and paper work submitting to a drug test/no "historys"/code of conduct etc etc if they were not at least considering me for the job.
> 
> 
> Oh well, they'll take it up with HR and ill get a call if i got the job.



I hope you got it Slip.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, FYI, I did not, repeat, Did NOT have to go postal today, I got all the paperwork learning done for the day & it passed her inspection & is now gone for the day!


----------



## pstrahin (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, FYI, I did not, repeat, Did NOT have to go postal today, I got all the paperwork learning done for the day & it passed her inspection & is now gone for the day!



Way to go Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I did not get one, but was warned just because you are on private property it dont mean squat. I was like ,.... really.   So even if you are not drunk he can give you one if he wants.  Who would a  knew.










Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, FYI, I did not, repeat, Did NOT have to go postal today, I got all the paperwork learning done for the day & it passed her inspection & is now gone for the day!


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Way to go Keebs.


Thank ya.......... I'm a little "pleased" with myself about it!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> really? you really said "Really"?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask who you want but the  po po made it very clear to me that he could give anyone he wanted a dui on private property on anything


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ask who you want but the  po po made it very clear to me that he could give anyone he wanted a dui on private property on anything








 that just don't seem right, imho!


----------



## pstrahin (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ask who you want but the  po po made it very clear to me that he could give anyone he wanted a dui on private property on anything



Valley Head WV, a feller got one on a riding mower.  Of course he was in the middle of the road headed to get more beer.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Valley Head WV, a feller got one on a riding mower.  Of course he was in the _*middle of the road*_ headed to get more beer.


THAT I can understand........... but on my OWN property?? Nu-uh, that ain't right!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that just don't seem right, imho!



Thats what i said, i'm gonna have to hire a lawn service


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2012)

If you've had enough to bust test an yer drivin it don't matter on what or where


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i said, i'm gonna have to hire a lawn service


 I'd say "Hi-fence" your yard in, but I know how long it'd take ya to get it done............


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2012)

Jus keep in mind the gooberment knows what best fer us


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If you've had enough to bust test an yer drivin it don't matter on what or where


ok, place yourself at my place........... what right would he have coming in there & busting me!??!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If you've had enough to bust test an yer drivin it don't matter on what or where


 huh



Keebs said:


> I'd say "Hi-fence" your yard in, but I know how long it'd take ya to get it done............


----------



## pstrahin (May 7, 2012)

keebs said:


> ok, place yourself at my place........... What right would he have coming in there & busting me!??!



nun!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> huh


 whaaaaaaa....................


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> nun!!!


 You've been to my place????????? (ok, yeah, it's fenced all the way around & kinda hard to see through the tree's)


----------



## slip (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sorry, I'm a wuss and plus she's a good bit older than me, it ain't worth jail time or hurting her feelings........ just 18 more days until she retires! (plus I'm planning a surprise retirement party for her, she said she didn't want one but "oh well" she's getting one!)
> 
> Lot's & Lot's of 's for ya, Moppett!!!


Thanks


Keebs said:


> RAIN!!!!!!


It rained here for a little while too.


pstrahin said:


> I hope you got it Slip.


Thanks



Hankus said:


> Jus keep in mind the gooberment knows what best fer us



Yep


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, place yourself at my place........... what right would he have coming in there & busting me!??!



I think I jus answered that .....



Hankus said:


> Jus keep in mind the gooberment knows what best fer us



...yep I done did


----------



## pstrahin (May 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You've been to my place????????? (ok, yeah, it's fenced all the way around & kinda hard to see through the tree's)



Jus peeken over the fence.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think I jus answered that .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...yep I done did


ohhush!


pstrahin said:


> Jus peeken over the fence.


 that was YOU in da green truck??!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

I just thought i let ya'll know in case your like me and mowing the ditch in front of your house, or riding your 4-wheeler at a mud boggin, with the right one it could get ugly. The next thing you know you are without a license. Private property or not, car or tractor.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How was the fishing this weekend



You'll see soon enough 



kracker said:


> waiting on the magic show to begin..



I like magic! 



mudracing101 said:


> I did not get one, but was warned just because you are on private property it dont mean squat. I was like ,.... really.   So even if you are not drunk he can give you one if he wants.  Who would a  knew.



Is that called a MUI? 

***********************************************

Afternoon idjits and Keebs. 

I had leftover ribs, poppers, and andouille for lunch. 

Storms are a brewing up here on the Hill as I can hear the thunder rumbling closer and closer. I never knew Bama's hunting curse had such a long range effect on my weather. 

Mudbro, I don't think they can give you a DUI on private property. Perhaps you should ask some of the other fine LEO's that we have on here like SFStephens.

Hmmm.... I just noticed that someone is pressing buttons again behind the curtain.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2012)

Howdy....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You'll see soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to argue Mustard bro but three of em told me diff.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy....



Howdy


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy....


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Not to argue Mustard bro but three of em told me diff.



You better not MUI then. 

But if you do get caught again, throw a dozen doughnuts on the ground and run!


----------



## NOYDB (May 7, 2012)

They can issue a citation for breathing incorrectly. If you refuse they can take you in for obstruction or creating a disturbance. You can spend time in jail before being bonded, have property confiscated and damaged and they'll shoot your dog.

Doesn't mean it will hold up in court, but by then it's a little late.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You better not MUI then.
> 
> But if you do get caught again, throw a dozen doughnuts on the ground and run!





NOYDB said:


> They can issue a citation for breathing incorrectly. If you refuse they can take you in for obstruction or creating a disturbance. You can spend time in jail before being bonded, have property confiscated and damaged and they'll shoot your dog.
> 
> Doesn't mean it will hold up in court, but by then it's a little late.


yep, you right.


I was very nice, didnt cause a scene, volunteered to do a breath test just so i could clear the air. Passed.  I dang sure dont need any trouble. Did not know they could do that , so i was just passing it along. I'll keep my personal opinion to my self.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmm.... I just noticed that someone is pressing buttons again behind the curtain.
















Nicodemus said:


> Howdy....


 Hi..........


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

FYI people, if you sign up to play rec ball............. if it ain't lightening, you're playin.......... I'm just sayin...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> FYI,  you can get a Dui on private propery, whether it be your 4-wheeler or lawn mower.






Had a co-worker get a DUI on his tractor cutting his road frontage (he got out of it) and another co-worker get a DUI on his 4 wheeler riding his road frontage, his stuck.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a co-worker get a DUI on his tractor cutting his road frontage (he got out of it) and another co-worker get a DUI on his 4 wheeler riding his road frontage, his stuck.



I understand what they are doing, just in some instances you want to step back and say ..................... REALLY???



Alright , time to go , it aint raining and  i need to cut grass. Keebs lets go


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Hey Quack!!! 

Go look what me and JD smoked up yesterday. Click here Mill ...


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I understand what they are doing, just in some instances you want to step back and say ..................... REALLY???
> 
> 
> 
> Alright , time to go , it aint raining and  i need to cut grass. Keebs lets go


 it's raining here & I'm tired of answering the phone!
Bye Ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2012)

rhbama,  do you need another place to turkey hunt?    I sure do need the rain up this way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack!!!
> 
> Go look what me and JD smoked up yesterday. Click here Mill ...






Looking good bro !!


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Where'd all the idjits go?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> rhbama,  do you need another place to turkey hunt?    I sure do need the rain up this way.


Nope. I'm getting wet enough down here. 



Les Miles said:


> Where'd all the idjits go?



Well, i just got in from a long hot afternoon of turkey scouting and checking the trailcams i put out two weeks ago. 
This is why we can't have nice things....
Oh, and we have poults!!!!


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I'm getting wet enough down here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have only saw one(1) hog up here in my life. It came out of a briar patch about 10 yards away from us when we were clearing land.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I'm getting wet enough down here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang...... Can we say Choot em.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> I have only saw one(1) hog up here in my life. It came out of a briar patch about 10 yards away from us when we were clearing land.


Lucky dog....


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang...... Can we say Choot em.



You can, we do, but they just kep coming. Buncha pork rats.....


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Lucky dog....
> 
> 
> You can, we do, but they just kep coming. Buncha pork rats.....


Three of us standing there. The landowner, guy doing the excavation work and myself. It came out of the briers and walked along the driveway beside us. I shot it in the back of the head at 6 steps. Weird scene.


----------



## NOYDB (May 7, 2012)

We're in trouble.....

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/05/07/dinosaurs-- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH --their-way-to-extinction-british-scientists-say/?intcmp=features


----------



## NOYDB (May 7, 2012)

Well that link isn't going to work.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i just got in from a long hot afternoon of turkey scouting and checking the trailcams i put out two weeks ago.
> This is why we can't have nice things....
> Oh, and we have poults!!!!



I have a gun, am willing to help out, and I love bacon!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I have a gun, am willing to help out, and I love bacon!



10-4. Gotta get my stands and feeders back out after turkey season.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2012)

Time to hit the sack. Got a good idea where a bird is, but i gotta get there before he wakes up. See ya'll later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Went and did the interview, i think it went pretty good. I answerd all of the questions to the best of my ability and didnt get tongue tied or do anything stupid. The man shook my hand and told me to have a good day at the end and i thought it was over, so i got up to walk away and a lady told me to hold on i have another interview, so i went and did that, i thought it was a little odd since i only applied for the one position, but i think its a good sign. I dont think they would waste time with a 2nd interview, and paper work submitting to a drug test/no "historys"/code of conduct etc etc if they were not at least considering me for the job.
> 
> 
> Oh well, they'll take it up with HR and ill get a call if i got the job.


Got my fingers crossed for Ya Cody!!...........And a few of these as well!!


----------



## NOYDB (May 7, 2012)

Slip, beaming good vibes in your general direction.


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2012)

Hopin ya maker do rite slipster


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Time to hit the sack. Got a good idea where a bird is, but i gotta get there before he wakes up. See ya'll later!



TRANSLATION.... look for morning showers.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> TRANSLATION.... look for morning showers.




Where's the fishing report??


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where's the fishing report??



I'm still working on it. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## slip (May 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got my fingers crossed for Ya Cody!!...........And a few of these as well!!





NOYDB said:


> Slip, beaming good vibes in your general direction.





Hankus said:


> Hopin ya maker do rite slipster


Thanks guys.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where's the fishing report??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'm still working on it. Maybe tomorrow.






slip said:


> Thanks guys.


Best of luck to you Cody!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Last one up turn out the lights. I'm outta here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks guys.






Good luck to ya Cody !!!  Sounds promising !!


What job/jobs did you interview for ??


----------



## Hankus (May 8, 2012)

Why am I awake an why caint I seem to sleep  I'll probably get to sleepin real good bout alarm time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Why am I awake an why caint I seem to sleep  I'll probably get to sleepin real good bout alarm time




Man what a miserable feeling, hope you get some sleep neph !! 

That's what usually happens to me when I work day shift.  Getcha a bottle of dramamene.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2012)

Well Monday is in the rear view and Twoaday is calling so a cup of get up juice is available


----------



## Hankus (May 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what a miserable feeling, hope you get some sleep neph !!
> 
> That's what usually happens to me when I work day shift.  Getcha a bottle of dramamene.



Finally got enough sleep to function 

Now why was I dreamin of piles of junk lawn trailers built to resemble Stonehenge


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2012)

Good Morning to you Gobblin and Hankus.  I need some coffee to get the cobwebs out of my eyes this morning.






Hankus said:


> Finally got enough sleep to function
> 
> Now why was I dreamin of piles of junk lawn trailers built to resemble Stonehenge



Hankus, I think that you might need to lay off of that "rot-gut" scotch for a while and get back to your normal "beer drinking routine".  "Stonehenge" never shows up when you drink beer.  Of course, neither does junk lawn trailers either !!!!    

Hope ya'll have a good day today.  I've got to get busy now.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2012)

Morning all...think I'm gonna go play with some fishies today.  Yesterday we had 500+ school kids from variouos elementary schools come thru the aquarium...including Twin Oaks Elementary from down around Leesburg!


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

Good morning everybody.  

Waitin on Friday!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2012)

Morning, i need bacon.


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Morning everybody!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

For Wobert...............       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mernin, Folks!


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Morning Keebs. Today starting out better?


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning Keebs. Today starting out better?


 I just hope it stays this way!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i need bacon.


dont have any bacon bro... how about some deer skety? lunch is in 30 min ifin ya wont some..


kracker said:


> Morning everybody!


mernin


Keebs said:


> For Wobert...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mernin sshhhweeeety


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 8, 2012)

OH MY LAWD. Anyone else having a panic attack? Just me? GREAT.


I can't wait until this test is over....I have just over two hours left before I drive to Griffin and seal my fate.

Pray for me, y'all.


----------



## NOYDB (May 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Finally got enough sleep to function
> 
> Now why was I dreamin of piles of junk lawn trailers built to resemble Stonehenge



I had the same dream!

Only it was a pyramid made out of Marshmallows.


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> OH MY LAWD. Anyone else having a panic attack? Just me? GREAT.
> 
> 
> I can't wait until this test is over....I have just over two hours left before I drive to Griffin and seal my fate.
> ...



Don't be cropdusting in the testing facility.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't be cropdusting in the testing facility.



I'mma try not to


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I just hope it stays this way!


 Morning Girlie.



blood on the ground said:


> dont have any bacon bro... how about some deer skety? lunch is in 30 min ifin ya wont some..
> 
> mernin
> 
> ...


Sure i love Skety



Sugar Plum said:


> OH MY LAWD. Anyone else having a panic attack? Just me? GREAT.
> 
> 
> I can't wait until this test is over....I have just over two hours left before I drive to Griffin and seal my fate.
> ...


 Good luck



Les Miles said:


> Don't be cropdusting in the testing facility.



 Mornin


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> OH MY LAWD. Anyone else having a panic attack? Just me? GREAT.
> 
> 
> I can't wait until this test is over....I have just over two hours left before I drive to Griffin and seal my fate.
> ...


Ya need some of my crazy pills??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2012)

Incredibly muggy. Aint heard a turkey noise yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2012)

gobble, gobble, GOBBLE............


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I just hope it stays this way!


 It didn't last......... surprised myself & "popped back at her" when she *misquoted* me about something....... come ON 16 more days!!


blood on the ground said:


> mernin sshhhweeeety


 Helllloodere!


Sugar Plum said:


> OH MY LAWD. Anyone else having a panic attack? Just me? GREAT.
> I can't wait until this test is over....I have just over two hours left before I drive to Griffin and seal my fate.
> 
> Pray for me, y'all.


_*YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!*_


NOYDB said:


> I had the same dream!
> 
> Only it was a pyramid made out of Marshmallows.


 missing your pillow or the redheads pillow??


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Girlie.


 Hi


rhbama3 said:


> Incredibly muggy. Aint heard a turkey noise yet.


put.........puttt.............puuuuut........... 


mudracing101 said:


> gobble, gobble, GOBBLE............


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^and this...........


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> OH MY LAWD. Anyone else having a panic attack? Just me? GREAT.
> 
> 
> I can't wait until this test is over....I have just over two hours left before I drive to Griffin and seal my fate.
> ...



what are you testing for?


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Incredibly muggy. Aint heard a turkey noise yet.



A muggy day in the quiet woods is better than a cool LOUD day at the office.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck



Thank you! 



kracker said:


> Ya need some of my crazy pills??



Uh, do they help keep you from goin', or make you more crazy??



Keebs said:


> _*YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!*_



THANK YOU!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> OH MY LAWD. Anyone else having a panic attack? Just me? GREAT.
> 
> 
> I can't wait until this test is over....I have just over two hours left before I drive to Griffin and seal my fate.
> ...





Good luck to you, Cortney!


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

I'm kind of mindful of my Father-in-Law right now, he is in surgery having a heart valve replacement.


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep ya from going, ya'll wouldn't put up with me 30 seconds if they didn't!


----------



## Hankus (May 8, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin and Hankus.  I need some coffee to get the cobwebs out of my eyes this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well accounting for the fact that for 2 days I ain drank nothin stronger than tea. It mite be detox halucinations


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'm kind of mindful of my Father-in-Law right now, he is in surgery having a heart valve replacement.





Hankus said:


> Well accounting for the fact that _*for 2 days I ain drank nothin*_ stronger than tea. It mite be detox halucinations


 'cmere, lemme take your temp., I KNOW you're sick!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2012)

Two hens walked in on me right before the rain started. Along ride back to camp in a downpour.  Waiting at camp for it to quit and then ill make a run for the ameristep  blind. This sux....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Two hens walked in on me right before the rain started. Along ride back to camp in a downpour.  Waiting at camp for it to quit and then ill make a run for the ameristep  blind. This sux....



Send some rain my way, nothing here yet.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Send some rain my way, nothing here yet.


 got an inch & a half yesterday!


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Two hens walked in on me right before the rain started. Along ride back to camp in a downpour.  Waiting at camp for it to quit and then ill make a run for the ameristep  blind. This sux....



Man I really hate it for you, you're like me you've got a lot of luck.....just most of it bad.

I can't even bring myself to make a joke about your blind, I'll leave that up to that lippy cajun!!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

oven baked b.b.q. cheekun, red tater salad & flat beans......


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Two hens walked in on me right before the rain started. Along ride back to camp in a downpour.  Waiting at camp for it to quit and then ill make a run for the ameristep  blind. This sux....



You wearing those purple LSU boxers yet? 

 <------- Voodoo Pot 



kracker said:


> Man I really hate it for you, you're like me you've got a lot of luck.....just most of it bad.
> 
> I can't even bring myself to make a joke about your blind, I'll leave that up to that lippy cajun!!



You don't need to make any jokes when you have a picture of it


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You wearing those purple LSU boxers yet?
> 
> <------- Voodoo Pot
> 
> ...


Talk about kickin a feller when he's down


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oven baked b.b.q. cheekun, red tater salad & flat beans......


Fried chicken, rice and gravy, field peas and cornbread. I'll trade ya some rice and gravy for some of your tater salad.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Fried chicken, rice and gravy, field peas and cornbread. I'll trade ya some rice and gravy for some of your tater salad.


 why didn't ya say something sooner?  I just took the last bite of it............... boy was it goooood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Fried chicken, rice and gravy, field peas and cornbread. I'll trade ya some rice and gravy for some of your tater salad.



I'll have what he's having.

 <-------- pasta salad


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why didn't ya say something sooner?  I just took the last bite of it............... boy was it goooood!


Rub it in whydontcha!!! I LOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE tater salad.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Rub it in whydontcha!!! I LOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE tater salad.


you like it with sweet relish or dill relish?


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll have what he's having.
> 
> <-------- pasta salad


The only good thing about being laid up, Mama feeding me


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll have what he's having.
> 
> <-------- pasta salad


 I like pasta salad................ sprinkled with bacon, real bacon..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you like it with sweet relish or dill relish?



DILL


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DILL


 I like'em both.............. just getting a consensus sista!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I like'em both.............. just getting a consensus sista!



I'll eat em both, but at the cafe 356 it's dill all the way.


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you like it with sweet relish or dill relish?


Either one, hot, cold, mustard, mayo I don't care. I'll eat it anytime or any flavor.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2012)

Just passin` thru, while I`m waitin` on this to blend...


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Talk about kickin a feller when he's down



Anybody heard from Pookie???


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll eat em both, but at the cafe 356 it's dill all the way.





kracker said:


> Either one, hot, cold, mustard, mayo I don't care. I'll eat it anytime or any flavor.


Me too, even the mustard, but a little goes a loooong way........


Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` thru, while I`m waitin` on this to blend...


 OH MY!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` thru, while I`m waitin` on this to blend...



That's plum purdy right there.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Anybody heard from Pookie???


Just this:


rhbama3 said:


> Two hens walked in on me right before the rain  started. Along ride back to camp in a downpour.  Waiting at camp for it  to quit and then ill make a run for the ameristep  blind. This  sux....


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

Just talked to Robert. He's calling it a day and headed to grab some lunch on his way back home.


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

I was reprimanded by Mr. Miles for posting in another thread about Hot Pockets.  What the World?


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I was reprimanded by Mr. Miles for posting in another thread about Hot Pockets.  What the World?



I know....right?..........must think he is a mod. or something........he loves marshmallows........I love SPAM......


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> I know....right?..........must think he is a mod. or something........he loves marshmallows........I love SPAM......



You ever ham a spam egg and cheez sammich?  Man, make your tongue beat your head to death just thankin bout it!


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You ever ham a spam egg and cheez sammich?  Man, make your tongue beat your head to death just thankin bout it!




oh yeah!!!!!!

it's almost unAmerican to not like SPAM..............just sayin......


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

ok, rant over............ now  *she* goes home SOON!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, rant over............ now  *she* goes home SOON!!!!!




How many more days til the old bat is gone?  Just keep counting down!  YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How many more days til the old bat is gone?  Just keep counting down!  YOU CAN DO IT!



Must. Stop. Typing.


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Must. Stop. Typing.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How many more days til the old bat is gone?  Just keep counting down!  YOU CAN DO IT!


 SIXTEEN!!!!!!!!! And yes, she left.......... 


kracker said:


> Must. Stop. Typing.




Ya'll just don't know what stress is until you've dealt with this lady....... lawdhavemercy!!!!!!

Thanks for putting up with my vents, all of ya'll!!!


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

No problem Keebs, goodness knows y'all have put up with enough of mine.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> got an inch & a half yesterday!


 nothing at the house yet



Keebs said:


> I like pasta salad................ sprinkled with bacon, real bacon..........


Bacon, i like bacon


pstrahin said:


> You ever ham a spam egg and cheez sammich?  Man, make your tongue beat your head to death just thankin bout it!


I sure do love me  some fried spam sammwiches



Keebs said:


> SIXTEEN!!!!!!!!! And yes, she left..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Vents , when did we start talking bout vents


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> No problem Keebs, goodness knows y'all have put up with enough of mine.





mudracing101 said:


> nothing at the house yet
> 
> You weren't holding your tongue right.......
> 
> ...


 Learn to check your messages sometime & keep up!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2012)

Hey Mud, you 'bout ready to go?

Guess I'll start down the road & see if he catches up!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud, you 'bout ready to go?
> 
> Guess I'll start down the road & see if he catches up!



She always thinks thats funny
Later ya'll


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> She always thinks thats funny
> Later ya'll




Type at yall tomorrow, wifey has a list of stuff for me to do at home!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2012)

That was a most excellent nap except for burping hardee's chili dogs. 
Glad i didn't go this afternoon. Thats a lot of yellow sitting on top of my hunting lease. Time to wash some sweaty camo and get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That was a most excellent nap except for burping hardee's chili dogs.
> Glad i didn't go this afternoon. Thats a lot of yellow sitting on top of my hunting lease. Time to wash some sweaty camo and get ready for tomorrow.



When I feel good for a few days in a row, I love,love,love Hardee's chili dogs. 

The next day reminds me why i don't eat them but about 3 times a year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2012)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!




Wake up to having plenty enough water pressure so I don't have to run around the shower just to get wet !!!!


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2012)

Good deal, quack!
What did they find was wrong with the well?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Glad to hear!!









rhbama3 said:


> Good deal, quack!
> What did they find was wrong with the well?





Not sure Robert ??   I had to crash before they got here, and Dawn's in Augusta shopping.


She said something about some bad wiring ???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure Robert ??   I had to crash before they got here, and Dawn's in Augusta shopping.
> 
> 
> She said something about some bad wiring ???





Glad it was a simple fix!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Good luck to you, Cortney!



Thank you Sir! It's over now!



kracker said:


> Keep ya from going, ya'll wouldn't put up with me 30 seconds if they didn't!



Oh yes, I'll take a LOT of those, then!



Hankus said:


> Well accounting for the fact that for 2 days I ain drank nothin stronger than tea. It mite be detox halucinations






What's wrong wiff ya?? Are you sick?? In trouble?? Oh, Hankus!! We're here to help ya! 



kracker said:


> The only good thing about being laid up, Mama feeding me



 I read that edit note....


Thank you everyone for the encouraging words. So very glad to be done with my test! I wish I could say I'll be able to relax now, but after speaking with an Advisor, my stress level is going to be about the same until around the 25th of May. That's the date they mail out program acceptance letters. I was told that I *just might* have a chance at obtaining a seat in the program for the Fall Semester.

Just between me and y'all....I kind hope I don't get in until Jan now....You know, since I kinda resigned to the fact that I was gonna have to wait. I know, I know...can't please us a bit, can ya?


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you Sir! It's over now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to use that in my edit Try and relax, worrying ain't gonna help nothing!

Good luck!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

Is the coast clear now?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is the coast clear now?



Clear of what? 

Roast, rice and gravy skin, lima bean mush, and fried okra. We eating good tonight! 

For those of you that didn't hear the story about this morning:
Got wet, got hot, no gobbling, but did manage to call in two hens who promptly let everyone know that bush was an imposter. Hoping tomorrow morning is better, but trying to decide where to go. If its raining, i guess its back to the ground blind. If not, i'll hide in a different spot where those hens were.


----------



## crappiedex (May 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure Robert ??   I had to crash before they got here, and Dawn's in Augusta shopping.
> 
> 
> She said something about some bad wiring ???



I bet its all Buddy's fault. I"ll get em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I bet its all Buddy's fault. I"ll get em.






 him for me too !!



Finally ended up getting somebody who knew what they were doing out to the house . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is the coast clear now?



Nope


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope



Pfftttt!!!!


----------



## crappiedex (May 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> him for me too !!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally ended up getting somebody who knew what they were doing out to the house . . .



If I see him I will. He's little and old  ... no problem


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

I think I wasted my 15 minutes of fame trying to save money on car insurance


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2012)

Don't we have a member in here with Crohn's ???


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't we have a member in here with Crohn's ???


Richere!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2012)

Man, have ya'll seen all the pretty colors on the weather radar? 

Tomorrow's gonna be a long day....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Richere!






That's what I was thinking.  My 26 yr old nephew just got diagnosed with it today.  I googled it and read up on it some.


Can you PM me and tell me what his well being/future will be like ??


----------



## Hankus (May 8, 2012)

No rain to be found so I watered the garden this evenin


----------



## Self! (May 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, have ya'll seen all the pretty colors on the weather radar?
> 
> Tomorrow's gonna be a long day....





Had plans to fish didn't you?


----------



## Hankus (May 8, 2012)

Hope that feller gets his pot situation figgered out  


Nite


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hope that feller gets his pot situation figgered out
> 
> 
> Nite



I just hope he's got a window to throw it out of....

Nite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2012)

'Preciate the PM Kracker, very useful information !!


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Preciate the PM Kracker, very useful information !!



Anytime brudda, anytime. Sent you another.


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Just cause I started a new page:


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

My favorite band:


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

The best voice in country music, Jason Boland covering a Danny Flowers tune:


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

Ain't nuttin wrong with a lil 'weed..


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2012)

From Opelika, Alabama this guy puts more energy into his shows than anybody I've ever seen...


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

Last one for the night. I know it sounds cliche, but this song has gotten me through a lot...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Anytime brudda, anytime. Sent you another.






Didn't get but one ???


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't get but one ???


Did you get it that time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Did you get it that time?





Received and returned !!!  Thank you so much !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2012)

did I hear it was going to rain today?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did I hear it was going to rain today?



Slight drizzle in Roswell right now.   Morning all...happy Hump Day!


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2012)

Well its another day, could be todays the day though


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2012)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, BB, and Hankus.

If you find some of that wet stuff, please send some over my way.  The cows are already producing powdered milk over here and the chickens are laying boiled eggs.  Oh, I forgot to mention that it was really HOT and DRY in my neck of the woods !!!!     

Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Got here right after the rain ended. Water still dripping off trees. Got owls hooting, crows cawing, but no turkey noises yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got here right after the rain ended. Water still dripping off trees. Got owls hooting, crows cawing, but no turkey noises yet.



you will most likely be banned for this post.......


go getem bammer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Mernin Droolers..


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

Good morning drivelers.  Wish I was hearing the water drip from the trees, the hoot owls hooting and the crows cawing.  Instead I hear air wrenches and pounding and grinders and somebody crunching ice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Been rainin off and on for a couple of days now here. My garden is loving it, unfortunately, so is my grass...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Yall let me know if I'm about to get hit with rain. I'm roughly 2 miles southwest of Brooklyn. Can't get the weather maps to load.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yall let me know if I'm about to get hit with rain. I'm roughly 2 miles southwest of Brooklyn. Can't get the weather maps to load.



You've probably got an hour or two before the rain sets in. It's gonna be a wet rainy kind of day once it does.


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yall let me know if I'm about to get hit with rain. I'm roughly 2 miles southwest of Brooklyn. Can't get the weather maps to load.




It looks clear right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've probably got an hour or two before the rain sets in. It's gonna be a wet rainy kind of day once it does.



Thanks, hugh!
This posting from a blackberry is annoying!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, hugh!
> This posting from a blackberry is annoying!



I hate crackberry's, like my iphone much better. 

On a side note, you may have more than a couple of hours, it's just going to depend on how fast the sun fires up the juicy  conditions just to your west. My bet is it'll be pretty quick, but I was wrong once before...


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hate crackberry's, like my iphone much better.
> 
> On a side note, you may have more than a couple of hours, it's just going to depend on how fast the sun fires up the juicy  conditions just to your west. My bet is it'll be pretty quick, but I was wrong once before...


 Shuggums!!!!!!!!

Mernin Ya'll, great day here, got the office to myself!


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, hugh!
> This posting from a blackberry is annoying!



Looks like a little band of showers coming thru Brewton headed east.


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2012)

Its not rainin but I'm gettin wet. Not gonna be a fun day in the warehouse. On the plus side I got new snake pics on fb


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Got thunder to the west and sunshine to the east. A hen just walked by but she was alone. Wind is dead still right now.


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

morning folks...


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got here right after the rain ended. Water still dripping off trees. Got owls hooting, crows cawing, but no turkey noises yet.





rhbama3 said:


> Got thunder to the west and sunshine to the east. A hen just walked by but she was alone. Wind is dead still right now.



Good luck Bammer! You got 2 more hours and then I break out the Robert-Woo voodoo doll..


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got thunder to the west and sunshine to the east. A hen just walked by but she was alone. Wind is dead still right now.



the most awesome thing to hear is all the gobblin in a thunder storm.
side note; today is doe days in the turkey woods


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> morning folks...



Question of the mornin: What does Uncle Tupelo have to do with Son Volt  Extra credit: What is the Wilco connection between these two


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Question of the mornin: What does Uncle Tupelo have to do with Son Volt  Extra credit: What is the Wilco connection between these two



thats a E Z one... uncle tupelo invinted a soft drink called sonvolt but it never made it to the big grocery stores so he got Mcmaster carr and Grainger supply to sale it for him and ifin someone wanted one they could call and order it from mcmaster or granger and go pick it up at wilco

whad i win?


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

After Uncle Tupelo split up, former members Jay Farrar formed Son Volt and Jeff Tweedy formed Wilco. 

I love Son Volt and can take or leave Wilco. I haven't listened to Wilco since they got tied in with Billy Bragg though.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2012)

Morning ya'll , Bama i wished you hunted closer. I'm kickin dust at the house. Rained to the east and west bust still running water sprinklers at the house Its so dry i can run one all night and the next day at five i need to repeat. Oh well, got one more chance today.


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

Here's one for you Hankus, the audio is not that good:


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> After Uncle Tupelo split up, former members Jay Farrar formed Son Volt and Jeff Tweedy formed Wilco.
> 
> I love Son Volt and can take or leave Wilco. I haven't listened to Wilco since they got tied in with Billy Bragg though.



Correct sir  (I can leave Wilco more than take em)




An blud....... that was close but off jus a tick. You win ijit of the mornin though


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with a lil 'weed..



That's one of my FAVORITE bands! Ever hear their song about Wendy? 



Hankus said:


> Well its another day, could be todays the day though



Could be. Ya never know....

Started out rough here. Babies slept a little better, thank goodness.


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Correct sir  (I can leave Wilco more than take em)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta love Son Volt. I mean if Chris Knight pimps for them, they've gotta be good!


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's one of my FAVORITE bands! Ever hear their song about Wendy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma'am if they ever sung it, I've heard it. I've been all over the SE watching their shows. Hung out with them a lot over the years, for the most part pretty good guys.

When they split up and played their last show in Chicago at Joe's Bar in 2010 my wife went. I didn't because I knew what was going on to cause the breakup.

I will say that CCR always gave you your moneys worth!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Clouds are back, thunder or artillery in the distance, getting cooler and wind starting to blow. Making a run for the blind. May take a nap.


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Us sports forum guys are headed to Boudreaux's today for lunch.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Hen with poults just walked by. They are almost fryer sized chickens now. Suns back out and its heating up. Still no sign of a gobbler.


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hen with poults just walked by. They are almost fryer sized chickens now. Suns back out and its heating up. Still no sign of a gobbler.



The gobbler is problem sitting in your Ameristep blind watching YOU.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Clouds are back, thunder or artillery in the distance, getting cooler and wind starting to blow. Making a run for the blind. May take a nap.


Suns out, not a cloud in the sky here


Les Miles said:


> Us sports forum guys are headed to Boudreaux's today for lunch.



Bring me a to go plate


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Suns out, not a cloud in the sky here
> 
> 
> Bring me a to go plate



I'll send you a picture instead


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2012)

Are blinkers optional in GA


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Are blinkers optional in GA



i called quack and he wasnt sure about blinkers but was for sure flashers are mandatory....


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i called quack and he wasnt sure about blinkers but was for sure flashers are mandatory....


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Are blinkers optional in GA



They are optional.  However, when that option is chosen, it allows other motorists to use single digit hand gestures without retribution.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Question for the day:
Why don't woodpeckers get concussions?
Yes, I'm that bored.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Question for the day:
> Why don't woodpeckers get concussions?
> Yes, I'm that bored.


extra scull padding?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2012)

Time to go eat


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Gonna try to sit for one more hour and then go find some sardines and crackers.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to go eat


where to today?


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

Spam and cheese sammich with mustard!


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Spam and cheese sammich with mustard!



EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

dang boy, if you that hungry, I'll send you some cash to buy groceries.


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> dang boy, if you that hungry, I'll send you some cash to buy groceries.



Thanks Kracker.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2012)

Was gunna get up at 6 and go turkey hunt, but didnt get to sleep until 3, and then at 5:30 i woke up to it stormin like crazy, saw the radar and yeah ... it wasnt going anywhere fast .... Slept in to 11


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Spam and cheese sammich with mustard!


I LOVE YOU MAN!


kracker said:


> EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> dang boy, if you that hungry, I'll send you some cash to buy groceries.


dont knockit till you tryit...ats good eatin


pstrahin said:


> Thanks Kracker.



your covered bro you dont need his cash... well unless youins by extra beer wif it.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Was gunna get up at 6 and go turkey hunt, but didnt get to sleep until 3, and then at 5:30 i woke up to it stormin like crazy, saw the radar and yeah ... it wasnt going anywhere fast .... Slept in to 11


 don't look like we're gonna get any more of it down my way, locals weather folks were saying we were, but I don't see it...........


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where to today?



i had chicken inners liver and mashed tataers


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i had chicken inners liver and mashed tataers


I love livverss & gizzards, spec'ly gizzards!!
Repeat for me, bbq'd cheekun, tater salad & beans.......


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna try to sit for one more hour and then go find some sardines and crackers.



The lunch of champion turkey callers. 



Keebs said:


> where to today?



Casa De Sterlo.....Hey KEEBS 



Keebs said:


> I love livverss & gizzards, spec'ly gizzards!!



Yes Siree


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> The lunch of champion turkey callers.
> Casa De Sterlo.....Hey KEEBS
> Yes Siree


 Heeeeyyy, Ossifer!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where to today?


zaxby's


kracker said:


> EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> dang boy, if you that hungry, I'll send you some cash to buy groceries.


I like cash



Keebs said:


> I love livverss & gizzards, spec'ly gizzards!!
> Repeat for me, bbq'd cheekun, tater salad & beans.......


Gizzards, where's the puking smiley


Sterlo58 said:


> The lunch of champion turkey callers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I LOVE YOU MAN!
> 
> *dont knockit till you tryit...ats good eatin*
> 
> your covered bro you dont need his cash... well unless youins by extra beer wif it.



I have and I'd rather eat Masonite siding(*shudder*)

The only thing worse would to be forced to eat chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Gizzards, where's the puking smiley


 hush it!


kracker said:


> I have and I'd rather eat Masonite siding(*shudder*)
> 
> The only thing worse would to be forced to eat chicken and dumplings.


 youdon'tlikecheekun&dumplings?!?! lawd, you don't know how to eat good!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hush it!
> 
> youdon'tlikecheekun&dumplings?!?! lawd, you don't know how to eat good!



chicken and dumplings, wheres the puking smiley


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 9, 2012)

Scuse me, scuse me...just passing thru.


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> chicken and dumplings, wheres the puking smiley



You're just agreeing with me because I mentioned cash earlier.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heeeeyyy, Ossifer!



A tired ossifer with two days off. 



mudracing101 said:


>



Wassup Muddro


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

chuckb7718 said:


> Scuse me, scuse me...just passing thru.



Nice gator ChuckB..


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> chicken and dumplings, wheres the puking smiley





chuckb7718 said:


> Scuse me, scuse me...just passing thru.


 CHUCKIEPOOOO!!!!!!!!  How's the pup doin?


Sterlo58 said:


> A tired ossifer with two days off.


 enjoy'em!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2012)

i wouldnt do  that


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

I think my wife has been on my FB page today. I can't think of anything else I've done today to tick her off, not yet anyways.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Question for the day:
> Why don't woodpeckers get concussions?
> Yes, I'm that bored.


 Yo Robert, I read years ago that the NFL wondered the same thing and was researching to improve football helmets.



pstrahin said:


> Nice gator ChuckB..


 Thank you.



Keebs said:


> CHUCKIEPOOOO!!!!!!!!  How's the pup doin?
> 
> enjoy'em!



Hey Keebies!
Zeus is growing like crazy. 5 months old now and already pushing the 50 pound mark! He's gonna be a good sized Doberman!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 9, 2012)

Scuse me, scuse me...just passing thru.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> chicken and dumplings, wheres the puking smiley



a man that spashes gas behind his ear after he showers, mud bogs cuz he likes the smell of burnin alkeyhall and swamp mud mixed and yer skeared ta eat gizzards or a bowl uf chicken and dumplins! MUD u jus got down graded to a 8.2 on the man scale (it only goes ta 10 so dont worry)


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> You're just agreeing with me because I mentioned cash earlier.





blood on the ground said:


> a man that spashes gas behind his ear after he showers, mud bogs cuz he likes the smell of burnin alkeyhall and swamp mud mixed and yer skeared ta eat gizzards or a bowl uf chicken and dumplins! MUD u jus got down graded to a 8.2 on the man scale (it only goes ta 10 so dont worry)



Gizzards dont make you a man , neither does dumplins

Bacon , Beer and Mustard. Now thats what i'm talkin about.


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Back from lunch at Boudreaux's. We all be stuffed and sweepy now


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 9, 2012)

chuckb7718 said:


> Scuse me, scuse me...just passing thru.



Stupid "smart" phone!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Back from lunch at Boudreaux's. We all be stuffed and sweepy now



Show off....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2012)

That looks good Les, but you must of done a mass text, cause now my phone is blowing up from return texts going wow,mmm , goood. 
Bunch of idjits


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Afternoon Droolers.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon Droolers.



HEY MESSICAN.....how ya been ?


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That looks good Les, but you must of done a mass text, cause now my phone is blowing up from return texts going wow,mmm , goood.
> Bunch of idjits


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That looks good Les, but you must of done a mass text, cause now my phone is blowing up from return texts going wow,mmm , goood.
> Bunch of idjits



Who you callin an idjut ? ...


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Back from lunch at Boudreaux's. We all be stuffed and sweepy now





chuckb7718 said:


> Stupid "smart" phone!





mudracing101 said:


> That looks good Les, but you must of done a mass text, cause now my phone is blowing up from return texts going wow,mmm , goood.
> Bunch of idjits


Doncha just love getting in on the replies............... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon Droolers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Droolerette


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Droolerette


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2012)

I'm movin up in the world  Deliverin a load of ladders


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Keebs, you avatar is scaring me. It's kind of creepy. You know... like Quack.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm movin up in the world  Deliverin a load of ladders





Les Miles said:


> Keebs, you avatar is scaring me. It's kind of creepy. You know... like Quack.


 oh puh-leeeze!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2012)

It has commenced a forevermore fine rain here at the house. Keebs, it`s headed your way too.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2012)

And change that avatar!!! It makes me want to throw a `hawk at it!!


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced a forevermore fine rain here at the house. Keebs, it`s headed your way too.


 send it on, I need more!


Nicodemus said:


> And change that avatar!!! It makes me want to throw a `hawk at it!!


 I figured you'd say it reminded ya of Klem.........


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced a forevermore fine rain here at the house. Keebs, it`s headed your way too.



I feel blessed.  I have had rain, off and on, for 2 and a half days now.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs, you avatar is scaring me. It's kind of creepy. You know... like Quack.



It is kinda creepy. I wasnt gunna say anything though since most of Keebs avatars creep me out anyway.


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

slip said:


> It is kinda creepy. I wasnt gunna say anything though since most of Keebs avatars creep me out anyway.



Stare at it long enough, it will freak you out.


Any word on the job?


----------



## Swede (May 9, 2012)

Stopping by to toot my horn a bit, hi Fleebo


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Well, no turkey in the truck but it was a fun day. 
Didn't hear a single gobble or tree yelping, but the weather was so screwy i wasn't surprised.
I had a hen ease in on me this morning and peck around early this morning, but she never made a sound and left. About 30 minutes later another silent hen walked by. Left there and went to a different spot. Had a hen and 7 poults walk by and then later a hen putting her brains out in the bottom about 1pm. Have no idea what got her so riled up. The dark clouds and light rain commenced so i high-tailed it back to camp before the heavy stuff hit.
Unlike Les, i had to settle for a box of Jawbreakers and two handfuls of blackberries i picked off the roadside for lunch. 
What i really hated was as i drove back to camp, there was a gobbler track right in the middle of my earlier 4-wheeler tracks! 
I also ran into this little 4 foot long fella. He never moved until i tried to get a closer pic and then he was gone before i could blink.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

slip said:


> It is kinda creepy. I wasnt gunna say anything though since most of Keebs avatars creep me out anyway.


ohgoodlawd, ya'll bunchawimps!


Swede said:


> Stopping by to toot my horn a bit, hi Fleebo


well looky heah!  Congrats, Swedester!


----------



## slip (May 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Stare at it long enough, it will freak you out.
> 
> 
> Any word on the job?



No word yet, but from what i understand it may take a few days for them to call if i got the job, if not ill get something in the mail.

I guess ill just have to wait and see


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

slip said:


> No word yet, but from what i understand it may take a few days for them to call if i got the job, if not ill get something in the mail.
> 
> I guess ill just have to wait and see



Praying for you man, I have been in your shoes!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

it's nappy time....


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

Swede said:


> Stopping by to toot my horn a bit, hi Fleebo



You deserve to toot your own horn so toot away.  

I have been off of copenhagen for 42 months.  I have not even added up how much I have saved.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You deserve to toot your own horn so toot away.
> 
> I have been off of copenhagen for 42 months.  I have not even added up how much I have saved.



I've got a head ache and I'm cranky all of the time. I'm thinking of starting dipping Grizzly again so I don't kill someone..


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a head ache and I'm cranky all of the time. I'm thinking of starting dipping Grizzly again so I don't kill someone..



The 1st month, I am lucky I didn't get shot, either by my wife or employees.  I was as mean as a picked up snake.  I still miss it, mostly when I get in a tree stand.


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Anybody seen this already? http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=3073&show=articleimages

That's a lot of fish nuggets!


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a head ache and I'm cranky all of the time. I'm thinking of starting dipping Grizzly again so I don't kill someone..


think it but don't do it......... You Can Do it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> think it but don't do it......... You Can Do it!



Now I'm confused, don't do it, but I can do it? Ok, headed to the store to get a log.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now I'm confused, don't do it, but I can do it? Ok, headed to the store to get a log.


You can RESIST it!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You can RESIST it!!



I agree with Keebs.  

Dig deep and resist!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You can RESIST it!!



Make up your mind woman..


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make up your mind woman..



I cannot believe you said that.  

Have you ever known a woman to make up her mind?


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2012)

Dixie Country


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I cannot believe you said that.
> 
> Have you ever known a woman to make up her mind?



Somebody has to remind them of their consistently inconsistent disposition..


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make up your mind woman..


 I have, I wuv you!


pstrahin said:


> I cannot believe you said that.
> 
> Have you ever known a woman to make up her mind?









 you ain't met ME!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody has to remind them of their consistently inconsistent disposition..


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dixie Country


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have, I wuv you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, maybe I'll get to someday!


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Well, maybe I'll get to someday!


 mebe...........











HEY MUD??????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mebe...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey.


grab yur gear, I'm outside waiting...........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2012)

See ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a head ache and I'm cranky all of the time. I'm thinking of starting dipping Grizzly again so I don't kill someone..






Sounds like everythang is normal in your world . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like everythang is normal in your world . . .



You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet.






Brang it BayBay !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

I'm thinking flied chicky wings with house special Lo Mein for supper. 
 I keep hoping tomorrow is a better day with the turkeys, but man! I feel like i'm chasing ghosts again. No gobbles makes for a long sit. Probably over calling out of boredom too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a head ache and I'm cranky all of the time. I'm thinking of starting dipping Grizzly again so I don't kill someone..



Think with your head so you don't end up with half a jaw.  Need some pics?


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Much like Rock 105.5 I only gets to hear em on the road. Much better'n my local junk


----------



## Sirduke (May 9, 2012)

(sneak in, observe quietly)


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> (sneak in, observe quietly)



Why you sneakin'? Throw the door open and grab a cold one! Les managed to wire the hotel tv so we get free HBO!


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

I like HBO


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like magic


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

kracker said:


>



Really???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Really???



So..... you are a marshmellow covered in mustard? 
Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Evenin Droolers.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin Droolers.



Evening, Bro!
Appreciate the weather reports this morning. I got some light showers but bailed out just before the heavy stuff hit. It was nice looking at a t'storm in the rearview mirror for a change. 
 Looking like tomorrow should be a gorgeous day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Bro!
> Appreciate the weather reports this morning. I got some light showers but bailed out just before the heavy stuff hit. It was nice looking at a t'storm in the rearview mirror for a change.
> Looking like tomorrow should be a gorgeous day!



Temps over the next couple of mornings oughta get the gobblers a little riled up again. Hope  you nail one.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Temps over the next couple of mornings oughta get the gobblers a little riled up again. Hope  you nail one.



Thanks, Bro!
Got 4 more days to try.
Time to take a shower before Duck Dynasty comes on.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Bro!
> Got 4 more days to try.
> Time to take a shower before Duck Dynasty comes on.



One of the few shows on TV i can honestly say i enjoy ...


Every thing else has just gotten .... stupid.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2012)

slip said:


> One of the few shows on TV i can honestly say i enjoy ...
> 
> 
> Every thing else has just gotten .... stupid.



DD is scripted, just like most shows, BUT it's still hilarious!


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2012)

I rekon Willie found out that was a snake


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

Mornin Droolers


----------



## boneboy96 (May 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Droolers



Happy Thirsty Thursday folks!


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Mornin yall.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2012)

well its fridy eve....mernin vernins


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

Good Morning, Lil brisk outside this morning.


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, Lil brisk outside this morning.



yes it is......but it is niiiiiicccccceee!!..................


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2012)

Mud the temps are sshhwwweeettt, 49 per the GMC


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mud the temps are sshhwwweeettt, 49 per the GMC



Now ifin it was October, it would be even sshhwweeetter!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Droolers


 Mernin!


boneboy96 said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday folks!


 Hiya BB!


pstrahin said:


> Mornin yall.


 Mernin!


blood on the ground said:


> well its fridy eve....mernin vernins


 yeah it is!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, Lil brisk outside this morning.


 It sho feels good to me!


rydert said:


> yes it is......but it is niiiiiicccccceee!!..................





pstrahin said:


> Now ifin it was October, it would be even sshhwweeetter!


Wouldn't it though!


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

KEEBS!!!!!



When you gonna change that creepy avatar?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (May 10, 2012)

Good morning folks!

Status quo around here. My mom is feeling better, but she still has a bunch of tests they want to run on her.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> KEEBS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When you gonna change that creepy avatar?


_*LES!!!!!!!!*_
no time soon now............


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> Status quo around here. My mom is feeling better, but she still has a bunch of tests they want to run on her.


 Hey you!!  Glad Mom's better, hope they get everything situated for her!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Now ifin it was October, it would be even sshhwweeetter!



Dont rush summer away to quick,... the wemminz are lookin hawt


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont rush summer away to quick,... the wemminz are lookin hawt



You make an excellent point.


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*LES!!!!!!!!*_
> no time soon now............



But I'm skeered of it!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont rush summer away to quick,... the wemminz are lookin hawt



You been out fishing without me mustardbro?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You been out fishing without me mustardbro?



I may not have a good honeyhole like you got, but i'm out trollin everyday


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> But I'm skeered of it!!!


 _ohreally?_


mudracing101 said:


> I may not have a good honeyhole like you got, but i'm out trollin everyday


 what man isn't?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _ohreally?_
> 
> what man isn't?



I got a bite


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2012)

4 Score and 7 beers ago


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I got a bite


 more of a nibble from where I'm sittin........ 


blood on the ground said:


> 4 Score and 7 beers ago


we had a lot more beers than scores............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> more of a nibble from where I'm sittin........
> 
> we had a lot more beers than scores............


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

You two are a bunch of nuts


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You two are a bunch of nuts








 Hey now, don't go excluding yourself!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2012)

didjaw no today is Confederate memorial day in S.C and N.C. 

(from Illman)


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You two are a bunch of nuts



covered in Mustard


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 4 Score and 7 beers ago



Day 5 started an I sure want one 



Keebs said:


> we had a lot more beers than scores............



Always my luck


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that those dang cows on the Chick Fil A commercials taught most of my friends on facebook how to spell..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2012)

Don't you hate it when potted meat and crackers get all up in your facemask? This morning is dead. Haven't seen or heard a thing so far.


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you hate it when potted meat and crackers get all up in your facemask? This morning is dead. Haven't seen or heard a thing so far.




that's why I eat SPAM sammiches.........they are quieter to eat too.......good luck with the turkeys!!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you hate it when potted meat and crackers get all up in your facemask? This morning is dead. Haven't seen or heard a thing so far.



What I hated is when I used to dip and forgot to raise my mask before I spit.


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2012)

Catfish fer lunch  Should be ready in bout 30


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Catfish fer lunch  Should be ready in bout 30



Sounds good!! 

I'm having good old fried hamburgers, extragreasepleaseandthankyou.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

left over hot wings & fries here!
TOMORROW will be fish, hush puppies, fries & slaw!


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

I oversleeped and didn't get to pack a lunch.  I reckon a zaxby's salad is going to have to do.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I oversleeped and didn't get to pack a lunch.  I reckon a zaxby's salad is going to have to do.


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I oversleeped and didn't get to pack a lunch.  I reckon a zaxby's salad is going to have to do.


Minus 3 points from mancard. Salads are to be eaten before your meal, not AS your meal.


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> Minus 3 points from mancard. Salads are to be eaten before your meal, not AS your meal.



Did I say salad?  I meant nuclear hot wings.


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

The monster buck thread just got locked. 

Subtle hints...


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Go Nicodemus, Go!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Go Nicodemus, Go!!!





Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## huntinstuff (May 10, 2012)

Howdy do folks. Everyone feeling alright today?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2012)

Howdy All....


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

Howdy Jeffro and Huntnstuff!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>





Les Miles said:


>





Nicodemus said:


>


  


huntinstuff said:


> Howdy do folks. Everyone feeling alright today?


 I guess so, but whatyaheard?


Jeff C. said:


> Howdy All....


 CHIEEFFFFF!!!!!! Welcome back, darlin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy All....



How've you been doin' JC?


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What is your opinion? Vote and comment if you are so inclined.
> 
> Predators in this poll are defined as bears, bobcats, coyotes, foxes (both red and gray), coons, possums, and Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Howdy do folks. Everyone feeling alright today?



Purty good....how bout yourself?? 



Les Miles said:


> Howdy Jeffro and Huntnstuff!



Hey Coach!!! 



Keebs said:


> I guess so, but whatyaheard?
> 
> CHIEEFFFFF!!!!!! Welcome back, darlin!



 OHHH! What a sight for sore eyes! Hello Ms Keebsy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How've you been doin' JC?



Doin good Mig....still have a little phantom pain aggravating me, but other than that.....great, thanks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin good Mig....still have a little phantom pain aggravating me, but other than that.....great, thanks.



Gremlins. Hopefully they'll go away soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gremlins. Hopefully they'll go away soon.



Yeah me too. Yesterday while driving home from Roanoke, I think I felt the surgeon making the incisions


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah me too. Yesterday while driving home from Roanoke, I think I felt the surgeon making the incisions


It'll get better, good to see ya back!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> It'll get better, good to see ya back!



Thanks kracker.....good to be back!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2012)

Is it October yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2012)

Home from the hills. Running out of steam and faith that a turkey is killable this week. Gonna go to a whole new section in the morning.
Not a good sign that i didn't hear a single gobble on such a beautiful morning as this was.
Nap time.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>





 Your job is to manage Quack!  

Rest of ya`ll go vote!


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin good Mig....still have a little phantom pain aggravating me, but other than that.....great, thanks.



That does not sound good.  Sorry to hear that something has been removed.


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Hey, did yall hear about the monster drop tine killed in Kennesaw?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

Salad, fried fish, chicken, corn, turnips, potato's, brocalli, ice cream cone.


Jeffro!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2012)

Jeff, hope you continue to improve. Don`t overdo it now.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The monster buck thread just got locked.
> 
> Subtle hints...



That rj dude must be jealous of that dudes deer


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

That banana split ice cream sandwich let me down. I guess my expectations were too high.

Now I need a DQ blizzard..


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin good Mig....still have a little phantom pain aggravating me, but other than that.....great, thanks.


 hope it's just surgery recovery pains.......


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah me too. Yesterday while driving home from Roanoke, I think I felt the surgeon making the incisions





blood on the ground said:


> Is it October yet?


 no, now quit doing that!


Nicodemus said:


> Your job is to manage Quack!
> 
> Rest of ya`ll go vote!


where?


kracker said:


> That_* banana split ice cream sandwich*_ let me down. I guess my expectations were too high.
> 
> Now I need a DQ blizzard..


where's mine?!?!?


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where?



Here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=689302


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=689302


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hope it's just surgery recovery pains.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't save me any tater salad, remember?


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> You didn't save me any tater salad, remember?


 otay, we're even...................... for now................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> otay, we're even...................... for now................



What about me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about me?


 you want me to send you some tater salad next time I make it?


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you want me to send you some tater salad next time I make it?



Do you use mustard in your tater salad?


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


You get my PMs?


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Do you use mustard in your tater salad?


It's mustard, I found out the hard way.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Do you use mustard in your tater salad?


I've been known to............ why, what ya heard?


kracker said:


> You get my PMs?


 those were meant for Quack?!?!?!?!


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've been known to............ why, what ya heard?
> 
> those were meant for Quack?!?!?!?!



About my daughter???????? I don't know if I want cheekun mask to know about my daughter!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> You get my PMs?






Yes I did, thanks !!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've been known to............ why, what ya heard?
> 
> those were meant for Quack?!?!?!?!




I have'nt heard anything.

I just like mustard.


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

Man I really got alot of stuff to do today, but I'm skeered to get too far from a bathroom . . .


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I really got alot of stuff to do today, but I'm skeered to get too far from a bathroom . . .



uh; oh......you got da runs little feller?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

Ya'll do know , there are things that we dont have to know.


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I really got alot of stuff to do today, but I'm skeered to get too far from a bathroom . . .



I hope ya don't sneeze.  You could put out somebody's eye!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> uh; oh......you got da runs little feller?






Painting walls bro . . .


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

I saw on another site that this band broke up on this date in 1985. Now their vapid songs have been on a continual soul crushing loop in my mind. In light of that, I thought it my duty to share with my Woody's friends......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you want me to send you some tater salad next time I make it?



Depends, how do you make yours?


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Painting walls bro . . .



Our very own little Picasso!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Our very own little Picasso!





I'ma arteeeeeeest !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Our very own little Picasso!



More like; Don't-a-tello.....


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> About my daughter???????? I don't know if I want cheekun mask to know about my daughter!!


Don't look now, but you just told him.............


pstrahin said:


> I have'nt heard anything.
> 
> I just like mustard.





hdm03 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll do know , there are things that we dont have to know.


Ain't dat da truth!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Painting walls bro . . .










Miguel Cervantes said:


> Depends, how do you make yours?


 How ya like it, I'm versatile..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma arteeeeeeest !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More like; Don't-a-tello.....






Wasn't he one of the 3 Musketeer's???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasn't he one of the 3 Musketeer's???



No jackleg, that was D'Artagnan....


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't look now, but you just told him.............
> 
> He's got more pressing matters to tend to at the moment


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No jackleg, that was D'Artagnan....






Ohhhhhhhhhhhh . . .


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

*Tick Removal*

Hey, my dad just sent me a trick for removing ticks.  Some of yall may have heard it but it is new to me.

Soak a cotton ball in liquid soap.  Hold it on the tick for a little while.  The tick lets go of ya and is stuck to the cotton ball.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> He's got more pressing matters to tend to at the moment


 you ain't kiddin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh . . .










pstrahin said:


> Hey, my dad just sent me a trick for removing ticks.  Some of yall may have heard it but it is new to me.
> 
> Soak a cotton ball in liquid soap.  Hold it on the tick for a little while.  The tick lets go of ya and is stuck to the cotton ball.


I don't usually give them time to get attached to me..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

It's almost 5 o' clock !!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you ain't kiddin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As bitter as I am, I didn't think they would get attached to me either.  Little suckers anyway!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's almost 5 o' clock !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> As bitter as I am, I didn't think they would get attached to me either.  Little suckers anyway!





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>







Found a bottle of Crown I didn't know I had, better get rid of it before the wife gets home . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2012)

Not used to having a new Drivel thread already lined up when the current one has 150 to go. However, the Kennesaw Droptine buck thread needs our assistance. OOPS! Never mind, Nicodemus has locked it.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found a bottle of Crown I didn't know I had, better get rid of it before the wife gets home . . .


 You said you had me one hid, now put it back!


rhbama3 said:


> Not used to having a new Drivel thread already lined up when the current one has 150 to go. However, the Kennesaw Droptine buck thread needs our assistance. OOPS! Never mind, Nicodemus has locked it.


 they be trying to imitate us!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found a bottle of Crown I didn't know I had, better get rid of it before the wife gets home . . .


Well, bottoms up... wait 


Keebs said:


> You said you had me one hid, now put it back!
> 
> they be trying to imitate us!



Lets go to the house


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, bottoms up... wait



Sky busting


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not used to having a new Drivel thread already lined up when the current one has 150 to go. However, the Kennesaw Droptine buck thread needs our assistance. OOPS! Never mind, Nicodemus has locked it.



When you heading back to the woods?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you heading back to the woods?



Planning to go in the morning. i checked all my trailcams and didn't have a single gobbler pic. 
 Gonna go to a new part of the property and see if anybody's home there, but i'm getting pretty depressed about the chances.
Bubbette and I are going to a charity dinner tomorrow night that has Siran Stacy as the guest speaker. looking forward to meeting a Bama football legend!


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

Hey Robert,

You might want to help this guy out with your expertise. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6915857&posted=1#post6915857


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEM . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> You might want to help this guy out with your expertise.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6915857&posted=1#post6915857



Nope. He can find out like i did.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEM . . .



you feeling better?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you feeling better?






I think so, wandered out in the yard and got attacked by a big ole black girl . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think so, wandered out in the yard and got attacked by a big ole black girl . . .



I love me some Suzy! 


unless you're talking about a different black girl....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2012)

Well, the wimmens of the house have requested bubba fried chicken for supper. Reckon i better get the kitchen cleaned up so i can mess it up again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love me some Suzy!
> 
> 
> unless you're talking about a different black girl....






Nope, she's the only black gal I be messin wit . . .






Low country boil here tonight.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 10, 2012)

Word.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 10, 2012)

hello hello hello hello.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

Evenin Droolers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 10, 2012)

Howdy, messican.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Howdy, messican.



What up Hillbilly? Errybody abandon this place?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, she's the only black gal I be messin wit . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fried chicken sounded good till you posted that. 


NCHillbilly said:


> Word.


What word? 


NCHillbilly said:


> hello hello hello hello.......


too early for Pink Floyd. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin Droolers.



Evening, Bro! Whats the story with the Striper avatar? How much did he weigh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My fried chicken sounded good till you posted that.
> 
> What word?
> 
> ...



I think that was a little 19 pounder. It was a fishin charter I took the kid on a few years ago. We didn't catch lots of fish, but the ones we did catch were quality.


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

Dead in here. Sugar Plum been crop dusting in the driveler again?


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Dead in here. Sugar Plum been crop dusting in the driveler again?


It really is dead tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2012)

This coffee will wake the dead


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This coffee will wake the dead


I'm your huckleberry then,
morning gobblin...


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

Mornin folks.  Scrambled eggs with ham & cheese and hasbrowns for breakfast?  She wants something, I know she does!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2012)

Mernin Droolers.


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2012)

WooHoo, I get to get out of the house today and go to the big city! It may only be to the Dr., but I escape for a while!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This coffee will wake the dead


I'll take a cup.


pstrahin said:


> Mornin folks.  Scrambled eggs with ham & cheese and hasbrowns for breakfast?  She wants something, I know she does!


I'm starvin, got any more hashbrowns?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Droolers.


Mornin Miquel



kracker said:


> WooHoo, I get to get out of the house today and go to the big city! It may only be to the Dr., but I escape for a while!!!!



 Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope its a short day , got something planned for the weekend


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope its a short day , got something planned for the weekend





Howdy Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2012)

Good Friday mornin everyone!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Howdy Folks!


Incoming



Jeff C. said:


> Good Friday mornin everyone!!



Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Howdy Folks!



 Hi there....



mudracing101 said:


> Incoming
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffro



Mudro!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2012)

How'm I spose to spray roundup on these galldarn weeds with the wind blowin the way it is?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2012)

I woke up, turned the clock off and went back to sleep. I'm tired, back hurts, pulled two ticks off last night, and still haven't seen or heard a gobbler this week. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 11, 2012)

Bonjorno (Good Morning) 



rhbama3 said:


> I woke up, turned the clock off and went back to sleep.


 
I wish I had that luxurary today, or anytime this week. Been putting out 'fires' with 3 seperate projects going on in the building, while still tryin to keep up with everyday work orders.  I think the amount of sweat that came off me the last weeks was the equivalent of a run of H2O thru the buford dam when they're feedin' the mussles.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

Hey peeples. DayfridayDayfriday, YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey peeples. DayfridayDayfriday, YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey peeples. DayfridayDayfriday, YAY!!!!!!!



What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey peeples. DayfridayDayfriday, YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I woke up, turned the clock off and went back to sleep. I'm tired, back hurts, pulled two ticks off last night, and still haven't seen or heard a gobbler this week. I'll try again tomorrow.



You do know that you can just go get a turkey sandwich at the Publix deli don't ya???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I woke up, turned the clock off and went back to sleep. I'm tired, back hurts, pulled two ticks off last night, and still haven't seen or heard a gobbler this week. I'll try again tomorrow.





Les Miles said:


> You do know that you can just go get a turkey sandwich at the Publix deli don't ya???


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



Hope he remembers to ask for mustard on it.


----------



## Hankus (May 11, 2012)

Time to roll to Statesboro. Movin up I tell ya  Haulin ladders again


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You do know that you can just go get a turkey sandwich at the Publix deli don't ya???



Nope. Still got a restraining order. 

Bacon, eggs, grits, and toast are cooking right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You do know that you can just go get a turkey sandwich at the Publix deli don't ya???





Have you tried the Philly cheesesteak sandwich they make? That dadgum thing is good! 


Ya`ll have a good weekend folks.  My regards...


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you tried the Philly cheesesteak sandwich they make? That dadgum thing is good!
> 
> 
> Ya`ll have a good weekend folks.  My regards...



That Philly cheese-steak sandwich is GOOD!!! I like to eat it with some jalapeno tater chips.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2012)

<-----Sloppy Joe


Whew!!! Just got off the phone with Insurance Co., had over $6,000.00 worth of hospitals, Drs., bambulance bills laying here with more to come yet. Insurance sent me to their site, we set up an acct for me and I was able to view every single claim and what was paid or not. At this time I only have a $2230.00 balance that I owe. 

Bambulance ride from SOTW was $1700.00  

Paid in full!


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----Sloppy Joe
> 
> 
> Whew!!! Just got off the phone with Insurance Co., had over $6,000.00 worth of hospitals, Drs., bambulance bills laying here with more to come yet. Insurance sent me to their site, we set up an acct for me and I was able to view every single claim and what was paid or not. At this time I only have a $2230.00 balance that I owe.
> ...



I hate insurance companies and medical bills. Almost as bad as liberals and the IRS.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----Sloppy Joe
> 
> 
> Whew!!! Just got off the phone with Insurance Co., had over $6,000.00 worth of hospitals, Drs., bambulance bills laying here with more to come yet. Insurance sent me to their site, we set up an acct for me and I was able to view every single claim and what was paid or not. At this time I only have a $2230.00 balance that I owe.
> ...


 Not bad!
Waiting to fix my plate......... boss fried fish for the board meeting...... his wife made homemade cole slaw....... hushpuppies & fries, yeah, come on!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2012)

Ya'll get the feeling that the "Why is the droptine buck thread locked?" thread is gonna get locked as a drivel thread too? 
We got a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll get the feeling that the "Why is the droptine buck thread locked?" thread is gonna get locked as a drivel thread too?
> We got a lot of catching up to do!


 I'm trying to multi-task!


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll get the feeling that the "Why is the droptine buck thread locked?" thread is gonna get locked as a drivel thread too?
> We got a lot of catching up to do!



Yep, # 19 is empty today, everybody is in Kennesaw!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yep, # 19 is empty today, everybody is in Kennesaw!


 I's here!


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I's here!



Hi Keebs.    ju bring anybody else?


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hi Keebs.    ju bring anybody else?









 they were *right here* a minute ago............ hold on, lemme go look again.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I hate insurance companies and medical bills. Almost as bad as liberals and the IRS.



Yeah, but she made my day today. I couldn't figure out what I owed, what they paid, what was already processed or not, prior to talking to her and setting up that online acct in my name. I can view every single charge and claim and whether it has been paid or not now, on a daily basis.





Keebs said:


> Not bad!
> Waiting to fix my plate......... boss fried fish for the board meeting...... his wife made homemade cole slaw....... hushpuppies & fries, yeah, come on!



No it's not bad at all considering it was over 100 grand total.

Dang, that sounds goood!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but she made my day today. I couldn't figure out what I owed, what they paid, what was already processed or not, prior to talking to her and setting up that online acct in my name. I can view every single charge and claim and whether it has been paid or not now, on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> No it's not bad at all considering it was over 100 grand total.
> ...


Stay on top of those bills or it can get outta hand real quick......... *experience talking*
OhmanI'mstuffed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2012)

Last day off, back to work tomorrow night.


I really need to do sumpin . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Wait Up, ya'll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, back to work tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> I really need to do sumpin . . .


 want me to come help ya wiff da pool?


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, back to work tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> I really need to do sumpin . . .



Bowling?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wait Up, ya'll!!!!!!!!!



wait for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





where we goin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, back to work tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> I really need to do sumpin . . .



git yo drank on.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wait for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't care, it's tooooo purty to be stuck here at work!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, back to work tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> I really need to do sumpin . . .




Fresh out of suggestions....


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> git yo drank on.














 that's a daily event!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't care, it's tooooo purty to be stuck here at work!



aint that the truth


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> aint that the truth


 And *if the angels smile on me* this weekend, I'll be getting my pool set up! AND my "pool table"!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----Sloppy Joe
> 
> 
> Whew!!! Just got off the phone with Insurance Co., had over $6,000.00 worth of hospitals, Drs., bambulance bills laying here with more to come yet. Insurance sent me to their site, we set up an acct for me and I was able to view every single claim and what was paid or not. At this time I only have a $2230.00 balance that I owe.
> ...





Les Miles said:


> I hate insurance companies and medical bills. Almost as bad as liberals and the IRS.


Me tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


Keebs said:


> Not bad!
> Waiting to fix my plate......... boss fried fish for the board meeting...... his wife made homemade cole slaw....... hushpuppies & fries, yeah, come on!


House Salad, shrimp parmesan steak, steamed veggies, mashed taters, MMMMMMMMMMMmm Applebee's


Keebs said:


> they were *right here* a minute ago............ hold on, lemme go look again.....


I'm here, not for long , but here



mrs. hornet22 said:


> git yo drank on.


Somebody call me


Keebs said:


> that's a daily event!


Thats right


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Me tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> House Salad, shrimp parmesan steak, steamed veggies, mashed taters, MMMMMMMMMMMmm Applebee's
> I'm here, not for long , but here
> ...


what's your exit strategy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And *if the angels smile on me* this weekend, I'll be getting my pool set up! AND my "pool table"!!



Pool AND a pool table?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what's your exit strategy?



pm coming


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pool AND a pool table?


yeah, the table you & the mister brought me!


mudracing101 said:


> pm coming


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, the table you & the mister brought me!



I can come swimming????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> pm coming



It's not nice to tell secrets



Keebs said:


> yeah, the table you & the mister brought me!
> 
> OH, I thought you meant pool table with sticks and an 8 ball.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> want me to come help ya wiff da pool?




Sure !!! 




pstrahin said:


> Bowling?








mrs. hornet22 said:


> git yo drank on.





Too early, I gotta cook tonight.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I can come swimming????????


 do you swim in your own pool?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not nice to tell secrets


here's a hint........... I didn't start that excuse thread for myself...........


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure !!!
> _*Too early,*_ I gotta cook tonight.


 NEVAH!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's about the lamest excuse I've ever heard. 



Keebs said:


> do you swim in your own pool?
> 
> here's a hint........... I didn't start that excuse thread for myself...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NEVAH!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's about the lamest excuse I've ever heard.






Well alright then, ya'll done twisted me arm . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well alright then, ya'll done twisted me arm . . .



that was easy


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well alright then, ya'll done twisted me arm . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He is easy


 ya got that right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> that was easy






I'm "easy" like dat !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> i'm "easy" like dat !!! :d


:d:d:d


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> :d:d:d


 Ooooopppsss, meant this one!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ooooopppsss, meant this one!!!!!!!



same page sista, same page........


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> same page sista, same page........


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

Where is the like button.  If I read it and like it but aint got anything to say.  I guess I could just use a like smiley.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2012)

I'm out ya'll See ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll See ya



Run Mud Run


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2012)

How y'all is ? 

Back to work tonight thru sunday. Kinda hard to keep up with the drivelin cuz I can't get on GON at work. 

I'll catch up with you on Monday. Lord these threads are living longer these days. This one started 9 days ago.


----------



## win280 (May 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I can come swimming????????



make sure you don't wear blue swim shorts.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll See ya




























 I bet he forgets to bring me a t-shirt, they ALL forget to bring me a t-shirt!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> How y'all is ?
> 
> Back to work tonight thru sunday. Kinda hard to keep up with the drivelin cuz I can't get on GON at work.
> 
> I'll catch up with you on Monday. Lord these threads are living longer these days. This one started 9 days ago.


 You like'em *fast-n-furious*!?!?


win280 said:


> make sure you don't wear blue swim shorts.


 He wore those for you tooooo?!?!?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You like'em *fast-n-furious*!?!?



Sometimes....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I bet he forgets to bring me a t-shirt, they ALL forget to bring me a t-shirt!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sometimes....


 me too............


Hooked On Quack said:


>


 you owe me 2 already!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> me too............
> 
> you owe me 2 already!






Uh uh, jest one, I gotcha one from PCB !!! 


Just not real sure where I put it . . .



I'm putting Dawn in charge to get you one in SSI.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uh uh, jest one, I gotcha one from PCB !!!
> 
> 
> Just not real sure where I put it . . .
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2012)

Okay, time to be productive . . .
















Headed to the beer sto !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, time to be productive . . .
> Headed to the beer sto !!!


 There ya go!


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, time to be productive . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like you very much right now. I have not had a beer since January and it dang shore ain't by my choosing!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> I don't like you very much right now. I have not had a beer since January and it dang shore ain't by my choosing!!!


 how'd the dr visit go?


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how'd the dr visit go?



I'd rather try to sandpaper a grizzly bear in a phone booth than go to the Dr. 

royalties on the way Keebs and Nic!


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how'd the dr visit go?


Same old wait and see. Getting sorta frustrating. 
Thanks for asking


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'd rather try to sandpaper a grizzly bear in a phone booth than go to the Dr.
> 
> royalties on the way Keebs!


Don't forget the royalties to Nic. He's got magic buttons on his 'puter.


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> Don't forget the royalties to Nic. He's got magic buttons on his 'puter.



Oh Crap...Thanks Kracker.

Hope you enjoyed the big city.  Hope the wait and see don't take too long.


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Oh Crap...Thanks Kracker.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the big city.  Hope the wait and see don't take too long.



Thanks, July 20th will be one year since I broke this blasted ankle.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'd rather try to sandpaper a grizzly bear in a phone booth than go to the Dr.
> 
> royalties on the way Keebs and Nic!


 slick fixin there!


kracker said:


> Same old wait and see. Getting sorta frustrating.
> Thanks for asking





kracker said:


> Don't forget the royalties to Nic. He's got magic buttons on his 'puter.


good catch!


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2012)

Where's that cajun? I never got a fishing report from last weekend!


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks, July 20th will be one year since I broke this blasted ankle.



How did you break it?  Did you get to hunt last year?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2012)

2.5 hours till i meet Siran Stacy!


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How did you break it?  Did you get to hunt last year?



1am, going to the bathroom 1st time. I'm on a blood thinner because I have an artificial aortic valve and my blood was too thin for them to operate. They send me home on Fri. and the following Mon. my regular Dr. puts me in the hospital because of low blood. 5 days later I transfer to Athens Regional. I stayed there until the next Tues. when I get discharged. Get home, promptly get tangled up going from my wheelchair onto my walker, come down on my broke ankle and broke it again. Bad.

Less than 3 hours after I left Athens Regional, I'm back with a compound fracture that made the ER nurse gag. The surgeon is talking amputation and we said no.

4 ankle surgeries and 1 skin graft later I have a wound that dosen't want to heal because of diabetes. Add on the fact that I was diagnosed with Chrons right before the ankle injury and the medicatiion for it also hinders wound healing and you have my last year in a nutshell.

Sorry for the long post, most everyone here has heard it until they're sick of it but I just need to vent sometimes and they put up with me.


I didn't hunt last year and we've sold our farm so I didn't have a spot with easy access. We're gonna make some places on our lease that I can get to this season.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2012)

Ah'ight folks, it's that time!


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> Where's that cajun? I never got a fishing report from last weekend!



Lurking, trying to catch up after my two hour nap under my desk


----------



## slip (May 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> Where's that cajun? I never got a fishing report from last weekend!





kracker said:


> 1am, going to the bathroom 1st time. I'm on a blood thinner because I have an artificial aortic valve and my blood was too thin for them to operate. They send me home on Fri. and the following Mon. my regular Dr. puts me in the hospital because of low blood. 5 days later I transfer to Athens Regional. I stayed there until the next Tues. when I get discharged. Get home, promptly get tangled up going from my wheelchair onto my walker, come down on my broke ankle and broke it again. Bad.
> 
> Less than 3 hours after I left Athens Regional, I'm back with a compound fracture that made the ER nurse gag. The surgeon is talking amputation and we said no.
> 
> ...



Dang dude. Talk about some bad luck.


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang dude. Talk about some bad luck.



It'll get better
Heard anything about the job?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I bet he forgets to bring me a t-shirt, they ALL forget to bring me a t-shirt!



Not ALL 



kracker said:


> It'll get better
> Heard anything about the job?



Time for some healing!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> There ya go!









kracker said:


> I don't like you very much right now. I have not had a beer since January and it dang shore ain't by my choosing!!!




Well you're really gonna hate me now, brought home two, 2" thick bacon wrapped filets, two 2" thick poke chops stuffed with jalapeno/cheese sausage, pound of thick slab bacon (ask Mitch) pound of  jalapeno/cheese sausage, pound of hoop cheese, fresh kone on da cob, Texas 4 cheese garlic toast, and twice baked potatos on the menu tonight !!!




kracker said:


> 1am, going to the bathroom 1st time. I'm on a blood thinner because I have an artificial aortic valve and my blood was too thin for them to operate. They send me home on Fri. and the following Mon. my regular Dr. puts me in the hospital because of low blood. 5 days later I transfer to Athens Regional. I stayed there until the next Tues. when I get discharged. Get home, promptly get tangled up going from my wheelchair onto my walker, come down on my broke ankle and broke it again. Bad.
> 
> Less than 3 hours after I left Athens Regional, I'm back with a compound fracture that made the ER nurse gag. The surgeon is talking amputation and we said no.
> 
> ...






Dangit man !!! 


Hang tough, good Laaaaawd knows it's gotta get betta !!  for ya bro!!!


----------



## slip (May 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> It'll get better
> Heard anything about the job?



Nope, not yet. But i havent gotten anything in the mail from them yet either, and she said i would if i got "rejected" ... So i guess i just wait and see.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well you're really gonna hate me now, brought home two, 2" thick bacon wrapped filets, two 2" thick poke chops stuffed with jalapeno/cheese sausage, pound of thick slab bacon (ask Mitch) pound of  jalapeno/cheese sausage, pound of hoop cheese, fresh kone on da cob, Texas 4 cheese garlic toast, and twice baked potatos on the menu tonight !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy....you ain't lyin!!! Durn.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Nope, not yet. But i havent gotten anything in the mail from them yet either, and she said i would if i got "rejected" ... So i guess i just wait and see.




Good luck lil bro !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Boy....you ain't lyin!!! Durn.....





You wanna I send you some pics of my meats???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2012)

Bubbette and I are leaving to meet an Alabama foobaw legend! See ya'll later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette and I are leaving to meet an Alabama foobaw legend! See ya'll later!



Cool. Which one?

Evenin Droolers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool. Which one?
> 
> Evenin Droolers.






Herschel Walker ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2012)

The week and Friday are over.  Dang wish I hadn't needed to bring stuff home to do this weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)

Funny, just had a war with my neighbor. He had a yard service come on a Friday evening to clean his tennis court that backs up to our yard. Well...... My music WON!


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

Winning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Herschel Walker ???



Idjit.. Just for that nonsense Imma givin you powers.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool. Which one?
> 
> Evenin Droolers.



Siran Stacy! What a great evening!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Siran Stacy! What a great evening!





Mernin Droolers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Droolers.



Who needs a bib?



well it sure looks overcast but this will make the moaning look better.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2012)

What a way to spend a week. I was actually working a bird till the rains came. He left and I made the mile long trip to the ground blind right as the rain ended. Now its muggy and my glasses keep fogging up.


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What a way to spend a week. I was actually working a bird till the rains came. He left and I made the mile long trip to the ground blind right as the rain ended. Now its muggy and my glasses keep fogging up.



In other news, I'll be heading to Boudreaux's today for all you can eat crawfish!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 12, 2012)

Howdy Gang.

Coffee a brewin' and I am a movin'

Gonna be a Good day.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2012)

I'm done. Finito. I can't take no more. The turkeys win. Bllinds, trailcams, and hunting stuff is loaded in the truck.
Can't wait till next year!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm done. Finito. I can't take no more. The turkeys win. Bllinds, trailcams, and hunting stuff is loaded in the truck.
> Can't wait till next year!



X2


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm done. Finito. I can't take no more. The turkeys win. Bllinds, trailcams, and hunting stuff is loaded in the truck.
> Can't wait till next year!



Quitter...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> X2





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quitter...



Although i didn't kill a turkey this week, the farmers should be happy. I got rained on every day but one. 
Nap time....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Although i didn't kill a turkey this week, the farmers should be happy. I got rained on every day but one.
> Nap time....



My garden needs a little more rain. Care to come set up your blind and sit next to it for a day or so?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Although i didn't kill a turkey this week, the farmers should be happy. I got rained on every day but one.
> Nap time....



There's always the frozen food section at your local grocery store Robert!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 12, 2012)

Just got back from my last turkey hunt too.  Got 2 of them all bagged and tagged ready for the freezer.  I like hunting Publix hunting grounds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Well fun time's over, gotta work the next 2 nights.  Plants down and I'll have nuttin to do.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2012)

Bubbette said she thinks the little town of Leesburg has 20,000 extra people in it. The homecoming parade was delayed an hour and a half by Fox network and the Phillip Phillip Phillips concert hasnt started yet. They've given up and  are headed home. She dropped by and picked up Siran's daughter and took her with them this morning to Leesburg.
Wonder if Nicodemus has strangers parked in his yard? Bubbette says cars are parked all the way up and down the roads.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well fun time's over, gotta work the next 2 nights.  Plants down and I'll have nuttin to do.



Rough I tell ya'. Simply rough..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well fun time's over, gotta work the next 2 nights.  Plants down and I'll have nuttin to do.



I can't tell you how much i regret not coming to your place this week. Chasing ghosts down here....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rough I tell ya'. Simply rough..






Makes for a loooooooooong night, especially since they installed GPS on my truck . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't tell you how much i regret not coming to your place this week. Chasing ghosts down here....






I had nothing to do for 3 days . . .


----------



## Self! (May 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had nothing to do for 3 days . . .




Lets go visit our brothers pond? Tonight? Tomorrow? I'll even throw in a case of beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Otis said:


> Lets go visit our brothers pond? Tonight? Tomorrow? I'll even throw in a case of beer





With the draught Paul, the pond has been cut 'bout in half.  Boring a 10" well to hopefully alleviate that problem.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Makes for a loooooooooong night, especially since they installed GPS on my truck . . .



You could always go wadin and practice your mod skills...



Otis said:


> Lets go visit our brothers pond? Tonight? Tomorrow? I'll even throw in a case of beer



Why you wanna throw a perfectly good case of beer in da pond?


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

Last!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Somebody start a new one, I'm shutting this one down...


----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

Last


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

I'm last!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

Last again!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Winning !!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

Last again!!! 

Get back Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Last again!!!
> 
> Get back Quack!






Move ova ya idjit !!!!  Beep beep . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

Idjits


----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

Rekun how far we can ride till it's locked?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits







You tell 'em Hugh . . .


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

Last again!!! 

You three old guys move it over! Da Captain is in da house!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Rekun how far we can ride till it's locked?



Depends on whether they are counting in American or Brazilian and whether the 9 minute delay has any effect or not.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Last again!!!
> 
> You three old guys move it over! Da Captain is in da house!



Well at least give us sompin to look at while we wait for da lockin.


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

Last again!!! 

I got the wimmins locked in tha cab.. um I mean the fish are in the cooler.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

I'm purty good at filettin


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

No room for Bammers and wanna-be turkey hunters up in here! 

Last again!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

Ding


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

What's that smell? Quack must still be lurkin.


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

Last again! 

Quack ate tacos for lunch.


----------



## NOYDB (May 12, 2012)

It's all the clock's fault !


----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

I gotta go get a EW,


----------

